# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Mendime nga Fadil Lushi mbi problematiken shqiptare

## fadil lushi

Fadil LUSHI


                     POLITIKA JONË ME NJËMIJË PALË VESE 


	Ka kohë që në hapësirat e Gadishullit Ilirik disa shtete po përballen me një tranzicion të pafund. Në kuadër të atyre shteteve po veprojnë parti politike nga më të ndryshmet, të cilave, në periudha të caktuara, u anashkalohen rezultatet.
	Të nderuar lexues të vëmendshëm dhe të paanshëm, a e dini pse u anashkalohen? U anashkalohen se shkelin mbi standardet dhe rregullat themelore të politikëbërjes së mirëfilltë, konstruktive dhe me perspektivë. Dhe, kur nuk e bëjnë dot atë, ata fajësojnë të tjerët rreth tyre. Në bagazhin e tyre politik, ka plaçka e sende të ndryshme. Aty mund të gjeni një politikë të skllavëruar, një kulturë politike të ndryshkur, një hajdutëri politike, një politikë grushti të hekurt, një politikë kulaçi e kërbaçi, një politikë marksiste, enveriste, titiste, komuniste, demokratike, integriste, nacionaliste, shoviniste, biblike, antike. Në këtë bagazh të tyre doganieri politik do të gjejë edhe politikë inati, fyerjeje, politikë bajraktare, nihiliste, ditore, klasore, provinciale, qytetare, politikë që diskuton çështje (jo) ekonomike dhe (jo) arsimore e sociale, diletante, amatore dhe megalomane! Dhe, për fat të keq, një politikë që shtrihet në të gjitha hapësirat etnike.
    Një politikë e tillë hetohet edhe në Shqipëri, e cila karakterizohet me ustallarët politikë që janë të paguar ta ndërtojnë kështjellën e perandorisë së inateve histerike ndërshqiptare, si dhe ta errësojnë ndërgjegjen kombëtare. Kjo politikë shquhet edhe me maratonën e grabitjes së pushtetit dhe të votës deliberative të votuesit, me maratonën e (mos) hapjes së kutive kontestuese, me maratonën e zhvatjes së pasurisë shtetërore, me kontestimin e institucionit të presidentit (jo) konsensual të shtetit shqiptar. Qytetarët shqiptarë do të ballafaqohen edhe me një Kuvend ku mbahen seanca të sakatosura, me një politikë që është futur në qorrsokak dhe që nuk arrin të dalë, do të ballafaqohen me mungesën e një komunikimi të natyrshëm ndërpartiak, ata do të ballafaqohen me një politikë avazesh, të njëtrajtshme, patetike, një politikë që përsëritet dhe ripërsëritet si rezultat i shterpësisë së ideve të reja politike. Politikanët që nuk kanë vend në pushtet, i kontestojnë të gjitha organet e asamblesë legjislative dhe institucionet shtetërore.
     Kjo logjikë politike e taborit socialist të Edvin Ramës dhe e atij demokratik të Sali Berishës gjithsesi se ka nevojë për një ridimensionim dhe standardizim të ri sa i përket ndërtimit të një filozofie politike krejt tjetërfare. Tekefundit, higjiena e mendjes (shqiptare) aktuale, kështu siç frymon (qoftë e pozitës qoftë e opozitës) të lë përshtypjen se kjo politikë është tejet e skllavëruar, e çemancipuar, e dehumanizuar, e korruptuar dhe e abuzuar. Që të tejkalohet kjo krizë e thellë politike në Shqipëri, fillimisht skenën politike institucionale duhet ta braktisin prijësit politikë a lidershipët aktualë tok me tajfat e tyre, sepse sot në Shqipëri të jesh politikan socialist a demokrat ose të jesh Berishë a Ramë, nuk do të thotë se duhet mbajtur fjalën, nuk do të thotë se je i pazëvendësueshëm, nuk do të thotë se institucionet shtetërore janë pronë private dhe, së fundi, nuk do të thotë që politikën shtetërore duhet ta abuzosh dhe ta denigrosh, nga njëra anë dhe, nga ana tjetër, kësaj politikëbërje i duhen rrugë të tjera ndërgjegjësimi politik.
    Sdo mend se edhe politika e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë karakterizohet me një sërë gjymtimesh. Ajo me impotencën e saj po ballafaqohet me prepotencën e politikës së Shqipërisë dhe djallëzinë e politikës maqedonase. Kjo politikë karakterizohet edhe me shovinizmin ndërshqiptar dhe ndërpartiak, me fyerje, etiketime, akuza si dhe me katandisje kolektive. Kjo politikë e shqiptarëve këtej kufirit karakterizohet edhe me vokacionin e patriotizmit verbal dhe folklorik të tejshprehur, të cilin vokacion partitë politike shqiptare po e përdorin si mjet politik gjatë gjithë ditës e në veçanti në çdo katër vjet. Vetëkuptohet se kjo politikë e shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë në vijimësi do të ndëshkohet e do të grushtohet nga të gjitha anët dhe, si e tillë, ajo do të shndërrohet në pikë e pesë. Është një politikë që u nënshtrohet nënshtresave të interesave nga më të ndryshmit, është një politikë që politikanëve të saj ua shtrydh mendjen dhe ua çan kokën, është një politikë që në aksham të marton dhe në sabah, ashtu thjeshtë, të harron,është një politikë (në mungesë të intelektualëve dhe politikanëve profesionistë!?) që është e kontrolluar dhe e robëruar nga shteti amë dhe nga ndërkombëtarët. Në instancë të fundit, është një politikë që menaxhohet nga çirakë të makiavelizmit dhe nga ana e kalorësve të paftuar dhe të vonuar të cilët, ndonëse skanë teser, mëtojnë ta diskutojnë çështjen kombëtare. Edhe kjo politikë kur do të kollitet, fillimisht do të grushtohet nga vetë shqiptarët dhe mandej edhe nga ndërkombëtarët, të cilët nuk do të lejojnë të bësh potere, të bësh zhurmë pa lejen e tyre.

     Me një të tillë politikëbërje të denigruar institucionale po ndeshen edhe politikanët e katandisur kosovarë. Edhe këtyre politikanëve po u mungon kollitja dhe frymëmarrja autonome politike, politikanë që kur do të pandehin ti tregojnë veset e tyre, ashtu thjeshtë e pa mëshirë do të grushtohen nga ndërkombëtarët. Janë politikëbërës që nuk gëzojnë dhe nuk zotërojnë të drejtën e lirisë së të bërit politikë të pavarur. Janë politikanë që nuk u jepet e drejta që ta kontestojnë Kushtetutën e tyre të kontrabanduar, të sajuar dhe të gatuar në kuzhinën politike të Martti Kalevi Ahtisaarit dhe të tjerëve të tillë si ai, një kushtetutë me të cilën në vend se ti jepet Kosovës liria e frymëmarrjes, asaj i merret ajo, asaj i pengohen çapitjet e para adoleshente, thjesht i vihet kleçka. Është një kushtetutë që devijon nga mendja, dëshira dhe përcaktimi ynë politik, një dokument përkohësisht i rrëmbyer që arsyes së politikanëve kosovarë nuk u jep hapësirë për ta kritikuar dhe për ta kontestuar, një kushtetutë që përdhunon perspektivën e ribashkimit kombëtar. Janë politikanë, që u mbyllet goja sa herë që bëjnë përpjekje për të thënë ndonjë fjalë mbrojtjeje për kampionin e opozitës kosovare, Albin Kurtin, për rebeluesin, koeficienti i kundërshtisë dhe inatosjes politike të të cilit është goxha i lartë. Ka kohë që politikanëve kosovarë u është kufizuar liria e të menduarit dhe e të vepruarit politik. Atyre u lejohet vetëm kurimi i mbipeshës!?
   P.S.
   Të nderuar lexues, unë, sot e gjithë ditën e Perëndisë, ende shpresoj tek partitë politike shqiptare që veprojnë në Maqedoni, sepse kam hise në oborrin e tzre, andaj vota ime është vota e tyre.
   Po ju sjell për fund një shprehje proverbiale mirditase: Sa herë vjehrrës nuk i pëlqen nusja, ajo ia shan mamanë e mamasë shkuesit.

----------


## fadil lushi

Fadil LUSHI

             MIT’HATI, SEJDIU DHE INSTITUCIONI I DORËHEQJES


    Të nderuar lexues! Shkrimin tim të radhës më duhet ta filloj gjithsesi me një paragraf nga retrospektiva  politike, patriotike dhe nacionaliste e eruditit  shqiptar, të birit të Abdyl Frashërit. Thonë se Mit’hati në qeverinë e Ismail Qemal bej Vlorës kishte ushtruar detyrën e ministrit. Duke qenë i zhgënjyer dhe i pakënaqur me punën dhe rezultatet e asaj qeverie, ai e kishte braktisur vullnetshëm atë post të ministrit, që më vonë të shkonte në Elbasan, ku kishte parapëlqyer të merret me mësimin fillestar të fëmijëve elbasanas. Njohësit e mirë të kësaj historie do ta konceptojnë faktin se Mit’hati ishte një ndër politikanët e parë shqiptarë që ndërtoi dhe respektoi, ashtu thjeshtë dhe skajshëm, institucionin e dorëheqjes. 
      Që nga koha e Mit’hatit institucioni i dorëheqjes politike te shqiptarët do t’i futet një gjumi të vdekjes që të zgjohet në momentin kur Fatmir Sejdiu, duke u gjendur në një alternim mes postit të presidentit të shtetit dhe kryetarit të partisë politike - Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, do të zgjedhë këtë të fundit. Këtë zgjedhje nuk do ta bëjë pse institucioni i presidentit të shtetit paskësh qenë një post më i avancuar dhe më autoritar, krahas postit të kryetarit të partisë dhe anasjelltas, por pse deshi që me këtë dorëheqje, përfundimisht ta riartikulojë filozofinë e politikëbërjes në hapësirat kosovare, nga njëra anë dhe, nga ana tjetër, do të zgjedhë rrugët më të përshtatshme që çojnë drejt demokratizimit të mirëfilltë të shoqërisë kosovare, një shoqëri që ende vuan shëndetin e brishtë, një shëndetlig që detyrohet t’i shtrohet  një kurimi  intensiv dhe nën  mbikëqyrjen e rreptë të ndërkombëtarëve.
    Andaj, ky gjykim i matur, i guximshëm dhe i rëndësishëm politik, pra kjo dorëheqje, te spektri politik shqiptar, po edhe tek ai botor, do të provokojë e do të ngjallë një interesim dhe kureshtje të veçantë, pasi që ky gjykim dhe ky gjest politik a etik i Fatmir Sejdiut, njëherë e përgjithmonë  do ta shembë përdhe atë kështjellën e nacionalizmit primitiv, provincial dhe patriotizmin e rremë kosovar dhe në përgjithësi shqiptar. Për këtë fenomen politik shqiptar (që rrallë mund të haset në shtetet me demokraci të brishtë) me të drejtë jepen komente nga më të ndryshmet. Ato komente vijnë nga komentues politik nga Prishtina, Tirana, Shkupi, Lugina, Mali i Zi e gjetiu.
     Komentet, po edhe analizat, do të jenë serioze, analitike, do të jenë respektive, disa kompetente, ca racionale, ca inkopetente, disa emocionale, disa të konsumuara dhe në instancë të fundit edhe cinike. Në vazhdë të këtyre analizave, dorëheqja e Fatmir Sejdiut nga posti i presidentit të shtetit do të konceptohet  nga disa politikanë edhe  si largim i dhunshëm, i detyruar, i jashtëzakonshëm, po edhe si i parakohshëm!? Në vazhdim të këtyre komenteve ndaj institucionit të dorëheqjes do të ketë edhe të tilla ku thuhet se dorëheqja e Fatmir Sejdiut kinse na qenka një ojnë e radhës e një politikani të vonuar, e një karrieristi që punën e presidentit nuk e paska bërë konform Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, nuk e paska bërë me përkushtim, me besnikëri dhe ndershmëri!? Këto analiza ose komente  bëhen nga njerëz, të cilët për udhërrëfyes të përbashkët kanë nacionalizmin primitiv a egoizmin e gazetarisë provinciale, patriotizmin e tyre të rremë si dhe ironinë therëse, një ironi që i postohet  adresës politike dhe kombëtare të ish-presidentit të shtetit të Kosovës. S’do mend se këtyre analizave u mungojnë provat, disa lëngojnë nga egoizmi katundaresk, kurse disa mundohen ta anashkalojnë dhe ta heshtin këtë mesele. 
     Megjithatë, pjesa dërrmuese e analistëve këtë dorëheqje të Sejdiut e quajnë edhe si një dorëheqje, “... epokale, trimëruese, morale dhe gjithsesi institucionale”,  nga njëra anë dhe, nga ana tjetër, kjo dorëheqje nuk e nderon vetëm etikën e tij politike, por e nderon edhe politikën kosovare në përgjithësi. Njëkohësisht, kjo dorëheqje te popullata do të ngjallë optimizëm dhe besim ndaj institucioneve, në veçanti ndaj Gjykatës Kushtetuese të Kosovës, si një institucion më i lartë i drejtësisë. Tekefundit, kjo gjykatë tregoi se është e paprekshme dhe e pavarur. Dhe, kështu siç analizohet, kjo dorëheqje duhet të jetë një leksion i avancuar politik, (që humanizon dhe emancipon institucionet) jo vetëm për shtetet  rreth Kosovës, por edhe për shtetin  amë të Shqipërisë, ku  në vijimësi frymon politika recidiviste, e rrezikshme dhe joparimore, qoftë ajo në rrafsh qendror, po edhe në rrafsh vendor, pavarësisht se bëhet fjalë për politikën e pozitës a opozitës, të cilat toptan mëtojnë ta rimarrin e ta grabisin pushtetin absolut!? 
    E gjithë kjo politikëbërje e shtetit amë, është në kundërshtim të drejtpërdrejtë me teorinë e Monteskies lidhur me ndarjen e domosdoshme të pushtetit. Sipas kësaj teorie, pushteti duhet t’i takoj pozitës dhe opozitës. Ndofta, politikës shqiptare i duhet një dorëheqje kolektive, me përjashtim të presidentit të shtetit, Bamir Topi, i cili kundërshtoi politikën e grushtit të hekurt dhe politikën e pushtetit absolut të kryetarit të qeverisë dhe të kryeparlamentares së Parlamentit shqiptar.
     Kjo dorëheqje e Fatmir Sejdiut do të kishte edhe më shumë peshë politike sikur të ishte autonome dhe e painicuar nga ana “..,nëntë anëtarëve të Gjykatës Kushtetuese të Kosovës e përbërë nga 3 ndërkombëtarë, amerikani Robert Carolan, ndryshe Prokuror publik nga Minesota, bullgarja, Snezhana Botusharova dhe portugezi Almiro Rodrigez  dhe, gjashtë vendorë, prej të cilëve 3 nga radhët e PDK, një nga AAK, një serb dhe një turk dhe asnjë nga LDK”!?. Pavarësisht se cilin post e braktisi Sejdiu, ai nuk kërkoi se cili post ishte më i rëndësishëm dhe më i respektueshëm, ai i presidentit të shtetit, apo i kryetarit të (cilësdo) partisë.
    “Gjymtimi” i vetëm i kësaj dorëheqjeje (në gjuhën politike) është se kjo krijon një krizë të thellë institucionale në vend, e cila gjë partnerit të koalicionit, PDK-së i hap rrugë lidhur me krijimin e pushtetit absolut (nga fakti se posti i presidentit të shtetit kalon në avlinë e kryeparlamentarit, i cili tani për tani, bart dy poste kushtetuese dhe një partiake a politike, postin e sekretarit të  përgjithshëm të PDK-së) 
     Që vendimi i Gjykatës Kushtetuese të Kosovës të jetë i plotë dhe deri në fund transparent, do të duhet që të shqyrtohet mundësia a ideja sa i përket shpalljes së zgjedhjeve të parakohshme (të jashtëzakonshme!?) parlamentare, pavarësisht se kjo ide do t’i shkojë përshtati a jo cilësdo parti politike në Kosovë. Tekefundit, nuk mbajnë opinionet e shtrembëruara të disa politikanëve se gjithë këto përgatitje, Komisioni Qendror Zgjedhor nuk mund t’i përfundojë në afat optimal. Nëse kjo nuk realizohet atëherë, nuk do ta nderoj vendimin e Gjykatës Kushtetuese të Kosovës për dorëheqjen e Presidentit të Shtetit, Fatmir Sejdiu. 
     Dhe pas gjithë kësaj meseleje, asnjë politikan kosovar nuk duhet t’i kundërshtojë ndërkombëtarët dhe në veçanti vendimet e Gjykatës Kushtetuese, sepse ata që inatosin urdhrat politikë të ndërkombëtarëve pësojnë njësoj si njerëzit që ndeshen me brinjët e djallit. Të gjithë ata që nuk i ikin kësaj ndeshjeje, politikisht “mbeten pak shtatzënë, qofshin ata edhe të gjinisë mashkullore”!???
     Ndërkaq, sot ta ironizosh, ta nëpërkëmbësh, ta përqeshësh, ta keqinterpretosh dhe ta keqkuptosh  dorëheqjen e Fatmir Sejdiut nga posti i kryetarit të shtetit, kjo do të thotë ta abuzosh filozofinë dhe etikën e institucionit, siç është dorëheqja e vullnetshme (jo me porosi e me urdhër).

----------


## projekti21_dk

Fadil  LUSHI


*SHTREMBËRUESI  BLLAZHE, VIAGRA   DHE  ENCIKLOPEDIA*

Të nderuar lexues, do të ishte e tepërt dhe joserioze  që këtë shkrim të radhës ta ndërtoj me  disa opinione djallëzore dhe të shtrembëruara të akademikëve të Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Maqedonisë. Do të ishte edhe më shumë jokorrekte që këto opinione të përsëriten, sidomos,  kur kemi paraszsh kodin  dhe etikën e gazetës KOHA,  aq më tepër, kur dihet se po kjo gazetë një vit më parë, në rubrikën e saj FORUM, botoi jo më pak se 96 opinione, vështrime a reagime të lexuesve shqiptarë po edhe një shkrim të një gazetari maqedonas lidhur me Enciklopedinë (kontestuese) maqedonase. Dhe, sot pas një viti, shtrohet pyetja  se  çishte e gjithë kjo vëmendje jona ndaj Enciklopedisë maqedonase, a mos vallë kjo (nuk) e meritoi këtë, ose vallë ishte ky një rebelim yni kolektiv (i përkohshëm) ndaj  Enciklopedisë maqedonase, prej së cilës krijuam një faktor opinial, një Enciklopedi, që sot e gjithë ditën e Perëndisë, është shndërruar në një zëdhënës medial të politikës djallëzore të AShAM dhe, njëkohësisht, më shumë i përngjan një fletore pune për nxënësit e klasës së parë fillore sesa një libri serioz shkollor a akademik, ndërkaq kaptina që llafos (kupto katranos) për shqiptarët u shëmbëllen shumë kanoqeve të boshatisura  të ... скопско и се е можно? Të gjitha këto opinione të këtij karakteri, kohë më parë, njëherë e përgjithmonë u absolvuan nga analistët, historianët, intelektualët  dhe politikanët shqiptarë.  Megjithatë, mua nuk do më duhet që kësaj meseleje, tia bashkangjes paragrafin që llafos segmentin e shtrembërimit  dhe klandestimit të një të vërtetë të gjenealogjisë shqiptare, por do të më duhet ta diskutoj çështjen e rikthimit  a të rishfaqjes së Enciklopedisë maqedonase në tregun e B.  Pazarit dhe të Kvantashkit. Toptan shqiptarët e sikletosur dhe të shqetësuar do të thonë se rishfaqja e kësaj fletushke apo doracaku (që edhe vetë intelektualëve maqedonasë nuk hyn në punë) gjegjësisht e MAKEDONSKA  ENCIKLOPEDIJA, është një  m  e  s  e  l e  që shtron një provokacion  dhe arrogancë të radhës, për disa madje një provokacion jashtëyakonisht i ulët, provokacion i hapur dhe, thjesht, i kurdisur, shovinist, provincial, katundaresk, diletant, hamam dhe lesh provokacion..., shumë pak a aspak intelektual dhe akademik. Por ja që ne shqiptarët, duke u provokuar lehtësisht nga kjo fletushkë, edhe kësaj radhe do të biem në  grackat e akademikut  Bllazhe Ristov(skit)  dhe tajfës së tij, atij xhepashit dhe shtrembëruesit,  i cili është i specializuar për të vjedhur të vërtetat nga Historiografia shqiptare, një akademik i cili edhe kësaj radhe deshi që shqiptarëve të ua shes sapunin për djathë dhe LEXILIUM-in pesë miligramësh  për VIAGRA (pavarësisht se zoti Bllazhe kishte harruar se shqiptarët nuk e përdorin Viagrën, po qoftë edhe  atë bullgare që konsiderohet false e as atë greke që thonë se është Viagër origjinale..., s[do mend se pikërisht  kjo Enciklopedi (që vuan nga impotenca konjugaluse-paaftësia bashkëshortore) gjithsesi se  ka nevojë për një kokër Viagër) 

Ani, të themi se rishfaqja a rikthimi i Enciklopedisë, me të drejtë do ti rebelojë shpirtrat e shqiptarëve në veçanti këtyre nga Maqedonia, ani edhe njëherë të themi se është një provokacion i papëlqyeshëm nga ana e maqedonasve, po ani të themi se është një provokacion serioz sidomos për partitë politike shqiptare këtej shtetit të Maqedonisë dhe nëse ky provokacion, vërtet është serioz, atëherë historia e kësaj enciklopedie o duhet të mbyllet, o duhet të anashkalohet. Tekefundit, kjo fatëkeqësi ose edhe paranojë etnopolitike (biblike) që del nga kjo fletushkë politike, nuk duhet të na përkojë neve, sepse logjikisht nuk mund të jetë fatkeqësi jona, dhe vërtet nëse sështë jona, atëherë pse neve na duhet të përballemi më këtë mesele, nga njëra anë dhe pse prej kësaj duhet ndërtuar gjithëfarë shkrimesh, analizash, kolumnesh dhe në instancë të fundit edhe ndoshta një fjali me parantezë, qoftë ajo edhe gazetareske, nga ana tjetër! Prej kësaj enciklopedie shqiptarët nuk kanë nevojë të ndërtojnë debate politike, shkencore a historike me historianët dhe kryeakademikët maqedonas,  për faktin se do të ishte humbje kohë. Shqiptarët sot kanë nevojë të ndërtojnë  një front  intelektual gjithsesi kolektiv dhe serioz  ndaj , humanizimit, emancipimit dhe mbrojtjes së vlerave  kombëtare, jo nga maqedonasit, por nga kombet që kanë kulturë dhe demokraci më të avansuar!

Në kontekst të kësaj duhet të parashtrohet pyetja se pse ne shqiptarët  nuk provokohemi nga gjymtimet tona, gjymtime këto që në vijimësi  hetohen në përditëshmërinë tonë, sidomos në atë politike, gjuhësore  e tjerë. Dhe, nëse nuk shqetësohemi, atëherë pse  shtiremi sikur nuk kemi asnjë dert dhe sikur punët i kemi krejt në terezi, ose mos vallë ndoshta kemi shumë kohë të merremi me identifikimin  apo përcaktimin e lloj-lloj ngjyrash të kopertinave të enciklopedive të ashtuquajtura anonime maqedonase. Pse Enciklopedia e sajuar maqedonase po duheshka të na provokojë  ndaj hartimit të një enciklopedie tonë..., po sikur të mungonte ky provokacion, atëherë çka do të hartonin shqiptarët..., ndonjë hartim letrar, hartim ritregues apo edhe hartim me temë të lirë!??

Pse nuk shqetësohemi edhe atëherë kur e nëpërkëmbim gjuhën tonë të shkruar e të folur, (standarde) pse nuk provokohemi nga mbishkrimet tona të denigruara e të ngjitura në hapësirat e bizneseve..., pse nuk parashtrojmë pyetjen se si komunikojmë, si i ndërtojmë vlerat tona arsimore, ato kulturore...,pse nuk na provokon axhamillëku ynë akademik po na provokon ajo fletushkë..., pse mua nuk më provokojnë llafet e Mondit nga Poradeci, (ai, i cili bën muzikë të mirëfilltë korçare këtu në Fushëpolllog) kur shpesh më thotë: Ti Fadil, dhe të tjerë mësues tetovarë, e flisni gjuhën e nënës, si në Kapalli Çarshi të Stambollit!??..., pse një jabanxhi kur vjen në Tetovë nuk e koncepton atë si një qytet universitar, por e gjykon si një kasaba a si një katund të madh!??..., pse nuk qortohemi sa u përket gjymtimeve dhe heshtjeve tona qofshin ato personale po edhe kolektive, pse na mungon vetëkritika qoftë ajo selektive, po edhe kolektive. Pse nuk e qortojmë atë mësuesin mediokër të Qafë Thanës, të cilit moti i ka ikur lavdia, mësuesi që më parë kishte thënë: ...,unë nuk jam gjuhëtar dhe smë intereson Drejtshkrimi  dhe Drejtshqiptimi i nxënësve të mi... dhe për këtë mua nuk më duhet Fjalori i Gjuhës së Sotme Shqipe!? Mësuesi këto llafe i kishte përnjëmend, sepse vërtet kishte një kod mendimor me nismë bythëprapë. Ndërkaq, ne tani aq  shumë  jemi dalldisur me rikthimin e enciklopedisë, saqë harrojmë të konstatojmë se mësuesi që nuk na qenka gjuhëtar, zotëron një profesion që ka pozicione publike, një profesion që nuk duron dualitete dhe papërgjegjësi. Nuk dalldisemi me alamet mësuesin që ka ..., gradë shkencore, edhe pse tetëvjeçaren e ka mbaruar me brekë nëpër këmbë, të mesmen me fener në dorë, kurse të lartën e ka mbaruar para tetëvjeçares! Shi për  këtë , Enciklopedia, për mësuesin është brenda perceptimeve pozitive të tij, kurse e folmja (shqipe) e nxënësve është lënë jashtë vëmendjes, ndërgjegjjes dhe kujdesit të tij!?...,mësuesi i cili, lëre që nuk del në mbrojtje (të gjuhës standarde shqipe) të Kryefjalës dhe Ndërgjegjes së Kombit, përkundrazi do ta nëpërkëmbë atë. Ec e krahasoje tani këtë, me mësuesit e mirëfilltë. Hajde mendje, hajde! Aq shumë jemi dalldisur me padrejtësitë që na vijnë nga pala tjetër, sa që shpesh harrojmë të parashtrojmë pyetjen se pse na janë pakësuar intelektualët, pse heshtin ata dhe kush na i paska frikësuar!? Aq shpejt u provokuam nga Enciklopedia maqedonase, sa që aty për aty propaganduam idenë e hartimit të një Enciklopedie tonë shqiptare!?..., një Enciklopedi që mos dhashtë zoti, të na ngelë e papërfunduar? Shih, ti lexues i nderuar, po të mos kishte qenë ky provokim djallëzor i akademikëve maqedonasë, a thua vallë do shkruanim një të tillë shqiptare, a thua vallë po mos të ishte Enciklopedia, ne shqiptarët (nuk) do ta kujtonim Nënën e përbotshme Tereze, Abdyl Frashërin dhe vëllezërit e tij, nuk do ta kujtonim Ismail Bej Qemalin, Faik Bej Konicën apo edhe ndonjë figurë tjetër të ndritur shqiptare. Pse shehërlinjtë tetovarë, tok me katundarët bujarë, nuk u sikletosën e sëkëlldisën (përkundrazi me të drejtë u provokuan) kur një vit më parë i bënë një pritje madhështore Pollatit, atij aktorit turk, e një gjë të tillë (harruan) nuk ia bënë Ismail Kadaresë, atij shkrimtarit botor, të cilin më shumë e çmon dhe e respekton çarshia, sesa shtëpia. (Shqipëria politike dhe ajo londineze)                                                                                                                                                                           
      Në instancë të fundit, argumentet, provat dhe të vërtetat e kësaj enciklopedie të Akademisë të Shkencave dhe Arteve Maqedonase asnjëherë nuk do të jenë në krah të kapitullit ku hetohet elementi  shqiptar, një kre që kurrën e kurrës, shkencërisht dhe moralisht nuk do të mund të maturohet nga historianët maqedonas. Andaj, nëse kjo Enciklopedi vërtet është një provokim i zbehtë dhe provincial, një Enciklopedi që tallet me ndjenjat e shqiptarëve, nuk duhet lexuar atë dhe, nëse edhe më tej e lexojmë dhe e komentojmë, atëherë ne vetë do të tallemi me ndërgjegjjen tonë. Kemi gjëra më të mençura për të shkruar, për të lexuar dhe për të studiuar. 

Të nderuar lexues të paanshëm të këtyre shkrimeve, unë nuk do shkruaj më për Enciklopedinë e zotit Bllazhe Ristov(skit), e sa për të tjerët se di..

----------


## fadil lushi

Fadil LUSHI


                                              MORALI  I  DYFISHTË

         Të nderuar lexues, shkrimin e radhës do ta filloj duke iu referuar një fabule të Ezopit. Ata që merren me krijimtarinë e tij do të thonë se Ezopi i ka të gjitha atributet a tiparet e një fabulisti didaktik të të gjitha kohërave. Njëkohësisht njerëzit duke u fascinuar nga mençuria e tij sarkastike, në vijimësi do mëtojnë  të ndërtojnë opinione për të përcjellë mesazhe nga më të ndryshmet politike a edhe filozofike.
      Ezopi, tok me La Fontenin, njihet nga lexuesit edhe prej fabulës Katundari dhe gomari. Në këtë përrallëz tregohet për një ndodhi të një katundari nga një fshat i largët malor, i cili për të siguruar bukën e gojës ishte marrë me tyxharllëk. Ai çdo javë me gomarin e tij kishte bartur mallra nga katundi  në shehër dhe prej shehri në katund. (Në vazhdim të shtjellimit të kësaj meseleje do të bëj përpjekje të mos hetohet asnjë krahasim a paralelizëm mes katundarit dhe ndonjë personaliteti politik, qoftë nga pozita ose opozita joshqiptare)
    Ky farë katundari  u dërgonte shehërlinjve dhe sherrxhinjve gjësende që nuk i kishin dhe anasjelltas. Një ditë nga bashkëvendësit e tij mori haberin se në katund nuk kishte kripë. Prandaj kishte vajtur në shehër për ta blerë atë. Pasi e kishte blerë kripën dhe pasi e kishte ngarkuar gomarin e tij, kishte marrë udhën drejt katundit. Ai  për çdo ditë bënte një rrugë tejet të mundimshme dhe jo rrallëherë ballafaqohej me inatin e gomarit. Një ditë kur po kthehej katundari me gomarin e tij, u del përpara një përroskë i vockël, por e rrëmbyeshme. Gomari me kripë mend nga që kishte peshë të rëndë, pengohet dhe bie në një gropë me këmbët përpjetë. I zoti u mundua në çdo mënyrë dhe sa më shpejt ta çonte gomarin në këmbë, vetëm e vetëm që të mos i tretej kripa. Mirëpo pronari nuk po e bënte këtë gjë. Për fat të mirë, dikush ia behu atypari dhe i shpëtoi që të dy. Fatkeqësisht, kripa tashmë ishte tretur. Pasi mori fund ky telash, ata vazhduan rrugën për në katund. Gomari ecte shpejtë dhe shumë i gëzuar nga shkaku se barra e tij u bë shumë më e lehtë. Ndërkaq pronari i tij, të cilit i dridheshin këmbët, ecte shumë më ngadalë. Fytyra e tij ishte e zymtë dhe e trishtuar, kurse mendja rrëmujë nga fakti se biznesi i qe bërë çorap.
    Ndonëse morali i kësaj pjese të fabulës është i dyfishtë dhe i thjeshtë, nuk përfundon këtu, përkundrazi ky moral do vazhdojë të hetohet në paragrafin e dytë të këtij tregimi. Ky paragraf do të fillojë kësisoj: Një ditë një shehërli sherrxhi dhe leshpunues e kishte porositur tyxharin që kur të vijë në shehër ti sjellë tre thasë me lesh. Katundari në sabah herët e ngarkon gomarin me lesh ferrash dhe merr udhën për në shehër. 
Rrugës për në shehër, atyre prapë u doli përpara përroska e vockël. Gomarit me kripë mendje iu kujtua rrugëtimi paraprak dhe hë për hë i çoi këmbët vetë përpjetë, duke menduar se edhe kësaj radhe do ti lehtësohet barra, por ama, leshi aq shumë thithi ujë sa që u bë plumb i rëndë!? 
    Tani gomari sa nuk e mbyti veten, po edhe pronarin. Për këtë dhe për ndonjë arsye tjetër, kur katundari u ndërgjegjësua se me këtë farë gomari (që nuk vihej dot binarëve) biznesit të tij nuk i dilte hesapi, u detyrua ta dërgojë në pazar ta shesë për hiç para dhe të blejë një tjetër. Megjithatë nuk i eci zari, pasi që harroi se edhe tjetri veshmadh emrin e kishte gomar. 
Morali i dyfishtë i kësaj fabule pavarësisht se tingëllon si shprehje ezopike dhe lafonteniane, sot e kësaj dite është aktual në përditshmërinë politike të Maqedonisë.
       Duke e vazhduar këtë shkrim, do të mundohem ta identifikoj moralin e dyfishtë të fabulës së lartpërmendur me moralin e  partive politike joshqiptare këtu në Maqedoni. Do të mëtoj të shprehem ashtu thjesht, vullnetshëm dhe alegorikisht duke mos fyer asnjeri e as parti politike, qoftë ajo maqedonase a shqiptare. Në veçanti do të përmend partitë opozitare maqedonase, të cilat duke ndërtuar një filozofi të re politike, do të mëtojnë ti bojkotojnë zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare. Parashtrohet pyetja se cilat janë qëllimet e këtij bojkoti sa i përket institucionit kushtetues-zgjedhje parlamentare! A mos vallë pas këtij bojkoti fshihen plane djallëzore, apo ndoshta me këtë qëndrim jopolitik partitë opozitare definitivisht do ti tretin (si kripa e tyxharit) premtimet e tyre të prezantuara para trupit votues ose, në instancë të fundit, këtë politikë shpresëdhënëse do tua rrëmbejë ajo përroska e vockël, nga njëra anë, dhe a mos vallë me këto truqe politike synojnë ti fusin partitë politike shqiptare në lojëra të pista, nga ana tjetër. Thjeshtë, do të mëtojnë të krijojnë krizë politike që mandej krejt këtë pështjellim tua veshin partive politike shqiptare. Duhet besuar se partitë politike shqiptare kësaj radhe nuk do bien në grackën e matrapazëve politikë dhe gjithsesi nuk do të luajnë rolin e tyxharit të Ezopit dhe La Fontenit, pasi që nga pikëpamja historike shqiptarët asnjëherë nuk kanë qenë tyxharë kripe e aq më pak tregtarë leshi!?

    Tani parashtrohet pyetja a do kishte kuptim që sot shqiptarët e Maqedonisë  të vazhdojnë ta ushqejnë ortakërinë politike (me hatër a me zor) me partitë politike maqedonase. Kjo ortakëri e deritanishme joparimore, kështu siç është e ndërtuar (me fyerje e akuza, me fjalor djallëzor, me mospajtime) dhe pa një reciprocitet të ndërsjellë, lëre që nuk mund të vazhdojë politikisht të frymojë a të ekzistojë, por edhe, së fundi, nuk mund të jetë natyror. Dhe nëse sështë natyror, atëherë nuk duhet të habitemi se pse po kjo ortakëri nuk do ta shpjerë asnjërën palë as deri në Tabanovc, Deve Bair, Bogorodicë, Qafë Thanë e, po deshe ti, i nderuar  lexues, nuk të çon as edhe deri në Jazhincë e lëre më në Evropë. Nga kjo ortakëri ka kohë që është përjashtuar morali i segmentit ekonomik dhe segmente të tjera që do të ishin në interes të shqiptarëve. Fukarenjtë do të thonë se nga kjo ortakëri në vijimësi kanë përfituar partitë politike maqedonase, fare pak ato shqiptare dhe hiç kurrgjë votuesit jomaqedonas. Çështë ky moral i dyfishtë, i thjeshtë dhe i ulët (si morali i fabulës së Ezopit dhe La Fontenit) i kësaj ortakërie shqiptaro-maqedonase, kur në çdo fillimviti kalendarik kur ndahet kulaçi financiar, lista e kërkesave të shqiptarëve anashkalohet poshtërisht, qoftë kjo edhe një listë kërkesash fukarenjsh!? Po të dojë pala tjetër që të vazhdojë kjo ortakëri politike, ajo duhet ta ndryshojë rrënjësisht filozofinë i politikëbërjes, ndryshe nuk ka si bëhet, po edhe nëse bëhet, atëherë diçka nuk do të jetë në rregull me higjienën e mendjes së shqiptarit këtu në principatën politike të mëhallës sime dhe në përgjithësi në Maqedoni. 
      Nëse katundari tok me gomarin e tij, në vaktin e Ezopit, bënte tyxharllëk në relacion shehër katund, politika shqiptare këtu në Maqedoni, qoftë ajo në pozitë a në opozitë, nëse vazhdon të bëjë pazarllëk politik në pazarin e kësaj ortakërie joparimore, atëherë rrezikon (vetvetiu) të fundoset a të mbytet në gropat e lumit Vardar, aty diku nga Ura e Gurit. Së fundi, kjo ortakëri nuk mund të kujdestarohet vetëm nga shqiptarët sa herë që vihet në dyshim ruajtja e integritetit territorial të Republikës së Maqedonisë, qoftë verbas a me sytë çelë!?? Tekembramja, edhe kësaj kujdestarie një ditë do i vijë fundi. 
     Politika aktuale maqedonase sot do të duhet të bëjë diplomaci të mirëfilltë e me standarde dhe jo diplomaci biblike a të miti(ë)zuar, jo diplomaci me moral të dyfishtë dhe të ulët si ai morali i fabulës së Ezopit. Përkundër shehërliut leshpunues dhe sherrxhi i cili prej katundarit kërkonte lesh, amerikanët dhe evropianët prej maqedonasve nuk po kërkojnë një gjë të tillë (sepse e kanë me bollëk), por ata kërkojnë që të ndërtojnë politikë parimore, politikë ekonomike dhe jo politikë të kulaçit e të grushtit të hekurt a të kërbaçit.
      Të nderuar lexues, a mos vallë jemi në prag të  zgjedhjeve të parakohshme parlamentare dhe në prag të një ortakërie të re joparimore e me moral të ulët e të dyfishtë!? Dikur njerëzit e mençur thoshin: Sikur të ishte i mirë ortaku, atëherë edhe Zoti do të kishte një të tillë!.

----------


## fadil lushi

pershendetje lexues te nderuar..,

----------


## fadil lushi

Fadil LUSHI

                     DIPLOMACI  KOLLUMNASH  DHE  TAVOLINASH

     Gjirokastritët e moshuar sot e kësaj dite e shpjegojnë me ëndje barsoletën që lidhet ngushtë me sundimin diktatorial të bashkëvendësit të tyre, Enver Hoxhës. 
Dikur xhaxhi Enver kishte vajtur në një fshat malor, diku në Shqipërinë e Jugut. Vizita e tij ishte bërë me qëllim që të njihet me dertet e këtyre njerëzve. Në atë takim, si përherë ai kishte lavdëruar sistemin  politik dhe ekonomik të vendit, nga njëra anë, dhe kishte kritikuar, sharë dhe denoncuar politikën imperialiste të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, nga ana tjetër. Në vazhdim të atij takimi joformal, ndër të tjera, ai fshatarëve u kishte thënë edhe këtë - shokë dhe shoqe, kam një ide: ti shpallim luftë Amerikës dhe bashkëmendimtarëve të saj!? 
      Ndonëse logjikisht dihet se në këtë luftë fitimtarë do të dilnin amerikanët, të cilët pasi ta zaptonin Shqipërinë, ata shqiptarëve do tu siguronin mirëqenien materiale. Për të respektuar vullnetin dhe fjalën e lirë të fshatarëve, Enveri propozimin e tij e kishte hedhur në votim. Pas numërimit të votave deliberative qe konstatuar se i gjithë ky votim kishte shkuar si gjithmonë në favor të Enverit. Kur  kishte marrë fund procedura e votimit, ishte parashtruar pyetja se a mos vallë ka njeri kundër kësaj ideje. Në atë heshtje varri nuk qe hetuar asnjë kundërshti, pos një malësori, një plaku mendjendritur, i cili duke çuar grushtin lart, kërkon ta marrë fjalën. Të gjithë të pranishmit kishin menduar se plaku do ta kundërshtonte idenë e xhaxhit. Por ama, kjo nuk ndodh!? Plaku mendjehollë parashtron pyetjen domethënëse: Po mirë Shoku Enver, sikur këtë luftë ta fitonim ne, atëherë në çmënyrë Shqipëria do ti ushqente amerikanët dhe Amerikën, aq më tepër kur kemi parasysh gjithë varfërinë tonë. Së fundi, nëse i hyjmë këtij rreziku, a nuk do ta hamë kokën tonë dhe të nënës parti? 
Fatmirësisht, kjo luftë e pabarabartë nuk ndodhi falë hezitimit që rrezatonte në idenë  e mençur të plakut mendjehollë dhe ndërgjegjësimit të Enverit, i cili duke ndërruar mendje, tërhoqi propozimin e tij, ndërkaq plakut i tha: o do mbyllësh gojën, o do përfundosh në Burrel, zgjedh merr. Plaku kishte zgjedhur Spaçin!?    
    	Me një batutë të tillë, sot e gjithë ditën e Perëndisë po ballafaqohet politika aktuale dhe biblike maqedonase, respektivisht Ministria maqedonase e Punëve të Jashtme. 
    	Ka kohë (ndoshta para dy deceniesh) që kjo politikë në vijimësi po e kundërshton politikën evropiane dhe atë amerikane dhe, duke e inatosur këtë, ajo e aktualizon barsoletën e lartpërmendur gjirokastrite. I fundit që u shpalli luftë diplomatëve të huaj të sistemuar në Shkup, ishte ish-ambasadori, Risto Nikovski. (përndryshe anëtar i Këshillit për marrëdhënie ndërkombëtare, që vepron jozyrtarisht në kuadër të presidencës së Republikës së Maqedonisë) 
     	Nikovski kohë më parë në një gazetë të përditshme (që botohet në Shkup) në një kolumne, kishte shprehur pakënaqësinë e tij ndaj aktiviteteve diplomatike të ambasadorit të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, Filip Riker. (për të cilin kishte kërkuar që urgjentisht të dëbohet nga Shkupi, sepse, e para,  ky i fundit kishte futur hundët në punët e brendshme të Maqedonisë, kurse e dyta, kinse shteti i këtij  ambasadori, nuk mund të jetë partner strategjik i Republikës së Maqedonisë). Një pakënaqësi të tillë ky farë diplomati e pat shprehur edhe ndaj aktiviteteve djallëzore të ambasadorit të Bashkimit Evropian, Ervan Fuere, i cili duke qëndruar në Maqedoni, paskësh penguar procesin e zgjidhjes së çështjes së emrit me Greqinë. Në këtë kontekst nuk kursehet as ambasadorja e Holandës, Simone Filipini, ajo çaçkalica (siç do të thonë ata të Debar maallos), sepse ajo nuk paskësh njohuri sa i përket rebelimit të një të punësuari të saj!? Do të denoncohet edhe ai selaki slloven gjegjësisht euro-diplomati, Zoran Taler, dhe sdi kush tjetër andej Vardarit! I gjithë ky çrregullim mental i kolumnistëve dhe i të tjerëve që u qëndrojnë pas, sështë vetëm rezultat i prezencës së diplomatëve të Unionit Evropian dhe të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës (të cilët vazhdimisht ndërhykan në punët e brendshme të Maqedonisë) , por është edhe një shprehje e pakënaqësisë së tyre ndaj diplomatëve me prejardhje sllave, të cilët lëre që janë të pahetueshëm në hapësirat politike të Shkupit, por edhe nuk kanë ndonjë ndikim të theksuar politik.
    	Për këtë mesele kabineti i presidencës dhe ai i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme në Shkup do të thonë se opinionet e Risto Nikovskit janë personale. Por ama e gjithë kjo të krijon përshtypjen se institucionet e lartpërmendura, kështu siç reagojnë, parimisht nuk janë distancuar nga ky qëndrim i ish-ambasadorit, apo ndoshta edhe ata do qëndrojnë pas kolumnes dhe ashtu fshehurazi do të solidarizohen me Nikovskin. Qëllimi i këtij shkrimi nuk do të konsistojë në analizimin e kolumnes së ish-ambasadorit, përkundrazi do mëtojë ti diskutojë e ti hetojë gjymtimet e kësaj  diplomacie. Rrjedhimisht dhe logjikisht diplomacia nuk mund të bëhet me gazetarë a me kolumnistë, nuk mund të bëhet nëpërmjet kumtesave kabinetike, nuk mund të bëhet me takime joprotokollare dhe nëse politikanët do të vazhdojnë të veprojnë kësisoj (siç ditë më parë veproi ish-ambasadori), atëherë kjo do të ishte një diletantizëm, mendjelehtësi si dhe një marrëzi politike e radhës. Andaj kjo diplomaci mediumesh, kolumnesh a edhe tavolinash, lëre që nuk mund ta shprehë politikën zyrtare të shtetit, por edhe nuk mund ti shkojë kësaj pas. Kjo diplomaci tavolinash, që ndërtohet nëpër kabinete të izoluara nga politikanë megalomanë e pa përvojë, gjithmonë përcjell mesazhe të zbehta dhe të paqarta politike. Një palë mesazhe do ti dedikohen publikut të brendshëm dhe një palë atij të  jashtëm. As e para e as e dyta nuk janë as për ahirret e as për dynja. Kësaj diplomacie në vijimësi do ti dalin hesapet e gabueshme edhe atëherë kur do të komunikojnë me Brukselin, po edhe me Uashingtonin, qoftë ai komunikim të jetë me shkrim ose gojarisht. Dhe, kur kësaj diplomacie tavolinash sa herë do ti mungojë natyra politike, autoktone, biologjike, transparenca, (multi) kulturalizmi dhe kozmopolitizmi politik (qëllimisht të refuzuara a edhe të përjashtuara), aq herë do të penalizohet nga strukturat euroatlantike. Që kjo diplomaci të marrë vend në hapësirat e pazarit të diplomacisë botërore, rrënjësisht do të duhet ta ndryshojë filozofinë e politikëbërjes sidomos asaj të jashtme, ndërsa për të mbijetuar gjithsesi se do të duhet të transformohet. Së fundi këto gjymtime të kësaj diplomacie mund të jenë pjellë e përllogaritjeve irracionale, të mbrapshta, të gabueshme ose edhe të qëllimshme të njerëzve që janë të emëruar dhe të paguar ta zbatojnë këtë!?
    	Tekembramja, kjo diplomaci duke funksionuar si e vetmja forcë pozitive në suazat e oborrit të saj, lëre që është tipike ballkanase, por edhe nuk të krijon përshtypjen se është e të qenit e vetvetes, jo konkurrente dhe jo rastësisht do të çalojë në rrugëtimin e saj drejt strukturave euro-atlantike. Andaj nuk duhet të habitemi se pse nuk është  konstruktive e efikase dhe, kur do ti mungojë efikasiteti, atëherë kjo do kërkojë ndihmën e popullit që problemet e trashëguara dhe të pazgjidhura ti zgjidhë nëpërmjet gjithfarësh referendumesh dhe akshampazarllëqesh. Autoriteti i kësaj diplomacie tavolinash është pak i njohur në botë, ndërkaq besueshmëria e saj politike është relative. Kështu si vepron nuk i mundëson të frymojë një tjetër perspektivë!?
   	Kohë më parë një mikeshë imja që kishte ardhur nga Sllovakia këtu në Tetovë, e habitur nga mosorganizimi ynë ekologjik, nga transporti urban dhe ndërurban, pos tjerash, më parashtroi një pyetje sa të thjeshtë, po edhe aq të ndërlikuar! Ju, ballkanasit e moçëm, ku i hidhni mbeturinat, një, dhe, e dyta, furgonët dhe autobusët që qarkullojnë këtejpari, në Maqedoni, pse nuk kanë tabela ku të shkruhej destinimi dhe koha e nisjes së tyre!?? Më duhej ti jap një përgjigje paksa gjysmake dhe nëpër dhëmbë. Mbeturinat hidhen atje ku nuk e kanë vendin, ndërsa njerëzit rrugëtojnë andej nga shkon politika dhe politikanët, me orar e pa orar. Në fund, ashtu shqip e bëra pis fjalorin, duke i thënë: Shikoni Evropën tuaj ho..spi! Nuk më tha gjë. Sikur donte të ndërroj temën e bisedës..,ashtu siç Enver Hoxha, ndërroi mendjen!??
Të nderuar lexues, nuk di se çfarë ngjyre kishte kolumna e ish-ambasadorit. Mbase ky informacion është edhe i parëndësishëm.

----------


## fadil lushi

Te gjithe vizitoreve u deshiroj nje lexim te kendshem..

----------


## fadil lushi

Fadil LUSHI


                                        VAKTET  E  REBELIZMAVE 


Sot e gjithë ditën rebelimet janë bërë, si duket, domosdoshmëri e përditshmërisë, si politike, njashtu edhe ekonomike. Janë do rebelime që filluan në Tunizi, kurse vazhduan në Egjipt, Libi dhe sdihet se në çvend të botës do të përfundojnë. Duke dashur të mos akuzohem për tarafllëk, nuk do ti përmendi rebelimet e 21 janarit të motit shqiptar (jo) të  mbarë të 2011, pastaj edhe ca rebelime të kahershme dhe aktuale në Kuvendin e Maqedonisë, rebelimet e shqiptarëve të Çairit lidhur me kishën e sajuar në Kalanë e Shkupit, mandej rebelimi i drejtë dhe human i anëtarëve shqiptarë të Komisionit shtetëror të regjistrimit të popullatës, po edhe rebelime të tjera. 
	Thonë se ndonjëherë disa njerëz rebelohen nga qejfi, disa të tjerë këtë  e bëjnë nga shtrëngimi, kurse ca të tjerë nga nihilizmi e bajraktarizmi , ose madje disa të tjerë toptan për shkak të mungesës së mendjes së shëndoshë. Dhe kur jemi te mendja (jo) e shëndoshë, mua do më duhet ti referohem një mendimi të burrështetasit të Amerikës, Woodrow Wilson, një mik i hershëm i shqiptarëve dhe  i Shqipërisë së viteve të njëzeta. Ky president i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, me një rast, pos tjerash, kishte thënë: Mua më duhet mendja e dikujt që mendon ndryshe nga unë. Për ata që mendojnë si unë kam mendjen time! Për këtë dhe për shkaqe të tjera Willsoni, jo rastësisht ...kishte zgjedhur këshilltarë dy kritikuesit më të ashpër të mendimit të tij. Këtë e kishte bërë me qëllim që qeverisja e tij, të mos jetë viktimë e dijes së tij të kufizuar. Dhe, sot me një rebelim dhe viktimizim të tillë ballafaqohen disa institucione kosovare, në veçanti institucioni i Qeverisë, ai i Kuvendit dhe institucioni i Presidencës a Presidentit të shtetit. Ky viktimizim fillet i ka në Kushtetutën e sajuar dhe të kontrabanduar të Kosovës, në zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare, në politikën e gabuar si dhe gjatë formimit të qeverisë dhe votimit për president të shtetit të Kosovës. 
    	Në seancën e parë të kuvendit të Kosovës, shumë deputetë shqiptarë, duke e rebeluar mendjen, sikur deshën të përcjellin porositë e votuesve, mesazhe kombëtare, disa të tjerë mesazhe politike, ca të tjerë përcollën mesazhe të kurdisura, të porositura dhe të imponuara. Ndërkaq mesazhi më karakteristik që u hetua në seancën e Kuvendit Ekzemplar të Prishtinës ishte ajo fjalia shoviniste e zonjës deputete jo naive, Rada Trajkoviq, e cila nocionin Republika e Kosovës e përmbysi duke e riformuluar në KOSOVO i METOHIJA! Thonë se është një serbe me personalitet intrigues, një deputete nga Lista e Përbashkët Serbe gjegjësisht nga Srpska Demokratska Stranka KOSOVO i METOHIJE, një parti që u certifikua nga ana e Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve të Kosovës para 12 dhjetorit të vitit 2010!?? Pavarësisht se fjala e saj nuk ishte e gdhendur, asaj ajo fjalë i shërbeu për të  rebeluar dufin e sojit të saj të akumuluar shekuj me radhë. Ndoshta fjala e saj ishte një detaj i vockël dhe i pahetueshëm për disa deputetë shqiptarë mendërisht të korruptuar, por gjithsesi ishte një provokim për opinionin publik politik kosovar dhe përtej saj, një fjali që, ashtu siç u shqiptua, të krijon ndjesinë se ishte poshtëruese, antikushtetuese dhe e jashtëligjshme. Inatosja e saj nuk ishte kurrgjë tjetër pos një rebelim qejfi, guximi e krenarie, aq më tepër kur krenaria e saj gjeti shprehje po në seancën e parë të Kuvendit të Kosovës, ku vazhdimisht provokonte me tre gishta nga njëra anë dhe, nga ana tjetër, ishte një fyerje e rëndë që i bëhej Kushtetutës së Kosovës, asaj kushtetute të kontestuar nga VETËVENDOSJA dhe ashtu të shtrembëruar dhe të kontrabanduar nga ana e ideatorit të saj, Ahtisarit. 
Në Kushtetutën e Kosovës në asnjë nen nuk figuron nocioni Kosovo i Metohija. Deputetja Radë këtë gjë e di fare mirë. Çuditërisht ndaj këtij poshtërimi total dhe ndaj denigrimit të  këtij mexhlisi kushtetues (përjashto joshqiptarët) nuk u hetua asnjë reagim. Atë kundërshtim nuk e bëri as titullari i institucionit të kryeparlamentarit (Jakup Krasniqi), as titullari i kryeministrit (Hashim Thaçi), as ndonjë deputet, nuk u dëgjua as edhe një fishkëllimë e ndonjë  gazetari nga Prishtina a Drenica!? Një reagim të tillë mbase do ta kishte bërë deputeti i Luginës, Riza Halimi, edhe atë mes Kuvendit të Serbisë e jo më në Prishtinë. Ky reagim objektivisht mungoi pasi që njerëzit që ishin prezent në atë hapësirë, aq shumë ishin të dalldisur  me numërimin e deputetëve, saqë harruan konstruktivitetin dhe pozitivitetin e rrjedhës së seancës së Kuvendit. Sikur të ishin atypari (më duket se ishin) deputetët e Vetëvendosjes dhe ata dy axhami, që e ngjyrosën me të kuqe rektorin e nderuar të Universitetit të Prishtinës, ndoshta do ti kundërshtonin  pisllëqet e teta Radës!??? Në këtë cirk u hetua një fatkeqësi politike e radhës apo edhe ai korrupsion mental i deputetëve shqiptarë që nuk e kundërshtuan zonjën deputete, së cilës si duket i është prishur zembereku i sahatit, atij sahati që i punuaka bythëpraps. Hajde mendje, hajde! E gjithë kjo të bën të dyshosh se ajo seancë e parë e Kuvendit të Kosovës, kinse drejtohej nga ambasadori i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, Kristofer Dell, nga këshilltari i Behgjet Pacollit, Essad Puskari, nga  i pagrishuri Sami Lushtaku e të tjerë të paftuar si ai, nga  zëvendëskryeministri Hayrettin Kuçi dhe shumë më pak nga ana e titullarit të Kuvendit, Jakup Krasniqi, ai i cili, dorën në zemër, bëri çmos që të mos i mungojë ndërgjegjja kombëtare, kritike dhe përgjegjësia morale dhe zyrtare! Nëse krejt kjo që ndodhi në seancën e parë të Kuvendit të Kosovës është e vërtetë, atëherë të krijon përshtypjen se PDK-së i luhatet uniteti i mendimit dhe veprimit të brendshëm politik. 
     	Fjalëve poshtëruese të Rada Trajkoviqit u mungoi një përgjigje meritore dhe një shpjegim racional. Mosreagimi i deputetëve shqiptarë ndaj fjalës së Radës, mos vallë është produkt i një politikëbërje kozmopolite, të kurdisur, të porositur ose edhe të imponuar nga Ahtisari dhe të tjerë evropianë. Në instancë të fundit asnjë politikan shqiptar nuk ka të drejtë ta nëpërkëmbë ndërgjegjen dhe ndjenjat kombëtare për hir dhe për hesap të ndonjë farë kozmopolitizmi.
    	Ti, lexues i nderuar, a di pse nuk e bënë një reagim të tillë! Nuk e bënë sepse kokë e këmbë ishin dalldisur që tia vënë kleçkën Jakup Krasniqit dhe të tjerëve që nuk mendo/-nin/-jnë si kryeministri Hashim Thaçi lidhur me dhënien së votave pretendentit për president (jo) të sajdisur të shtetit, zotit Behgjet Pacolli. Gojëkëqijtë dhe kundërshtarët do të thurin lloj-lloj meselesh nga retrospektiva e tij, disa do të thonë se atij nuk i takon vendi i të parit të Kosovës, disa do të thonë se ky katundar nga Marevci i Prishtinës kinse paskësh korruptuar Boris Jelcinin me një maunë Wodka Gorbatschowme rastin e restaurimit të kështjellës së Kremlinit, kinse këtë seancë të Kuvendit të Kosovës e paskësh kurdisur dhe e paskësh sponsorizuar me paratë personale, ca të tjerë do të thonë se një njeri i veshur me kostum biznesmeni dhe një njeri që për grua ka një zonjë me origjinë sllave, nuk meriton një post kushtetues!? Toptan kundërshtarët politikë, po edhe qytetarët e rëndomtë, do të pandehin të merren me origjinën e tij shqiptare. Tekefundit, njohësit e mirë të shoqërisë së korruptuar do të thonë: Kosovës  i duhet më mirë një president i ngopur (materialisht), sesa një tjetër president i uritur që e ka mendjen pas shpine e pas tenderësh!?.., siç i duhet një Kuvend me politikanë vërtet seriozë.
      	Duke e përfunduar këtë shkrim, mua më duhet ta përsëris se seanca e parë e Kuvendit të Kosovës u rebelua nga gjithsecili politikan, qoftë nga pozita a opozita, qoftë nga ata që ishin brenda, a nga ata që frekuentonin kuzhinën e Kuvendit!? Ajo seancë u dhunua dhe u rebelua nga vetë protokolli i saj i gjymtuar, nga fjala, guximi dhe krenaria e tetka Radës dhe nga shqiptarët që nuk duhej ta heshtnin të vërtetën e shkeljes flagrante të kodit të procedurës së votimit. Së fundi, askush askujt nuk mund tia kontestojë të drejtën e heshtjes, ose tia shkelë të drejtën e (mos) rebelimit, por ama edhe nuk mund të lejojnë që njerëz të fjetur të merren me politikë!

----------


## projekti21_dk

VJEHRRA  ME  SHUMË  NUSE
Nga, Fadil LUSHI

Dikur një nënë, a më sakt një vjehërr kishte pasur pesë nuse. Ato kishin jetuar toptan në një shtëpi me nënën, kurse burrat e tyre kishin shkuar në kurbet. Dikur, në një fundmot, ata ishin kthyer për pushime në shtëpi. Djali i madh e kishte pyetur nënën si ishte me shëndet dhe si i kishte nuset. 

Nëna (së cilës ia kishin mbushur shpirtin me urrejtje, shpifje, thashetheme, derte e zehere) si ta kishte pasur majë gjuhe hazërxhevapin, i thotë: Ah, mor biri im, mu mbush shtëpia krejt gjumashe e spiune!? Djali i madh, i zënë ngushtë nga kjo përgjigje flakë pushke dhe e papritur, deshi të kuptonte më shumë dhe shtroi edhe një nënpyetje: Po si u bë kjo vaki, moj nënë..., nga na dolën këto gjumashe e këto spiune, kur ato nuk i ka mëhalla e jo më shtëpia jonë! 

Ndërkaq nëna, si nënë e vjehërr me pesë nuse nga pesë fise, që kishte një mal vërejtjesh e ankesash, iu drejtua djalit të madh me këto fjalë: Eh, po ta them kështu ty, mor djali im, kur ju nuk jeni këtu pari, nuset flenë aq shumë, saqë ndonjëherë i zë dielli i drekës dhe kur zgjohen, një nga një futen në dhomën time për të rrëfyer hiletë e njëra- tjetrës. Hyn e para dhe thotë një llaf, futet e dyta e thotë dy llafe për të parën. Sa del jashtë e dyta, hyn e treta dhe thotë katër llafe për dy të parat, pastaj kur futet e katërta dhe i thotë ato të vetat. Dhe, së fundi, futet edhe e pesta (nusja më e madhe) për të thënë llafet e sajuara për katër të parat, por edhe një llaf shitues për mua, kinse unë paskësha qenë kryeinformatorja dhe hileqarja e shtëpisë së kurbetçinjve!? 
Të gjithë nuset këmbë e krye e kishin gënjyer atë vjehrrën e ngratë!

Me një mesele të tillë do të ballafaqohet ditë më parë një institucion shtetëror, gjegjësisht legjislativ, atje në Prishtinë. Ata që kanë qenë atypari, pra në hapësirat e atij institucioni kushtetues, do të thonë se sekretaria (nusja e madhe) e asaj shtëpie (një sekretari që gabimisht e lexon dhe e interpreton ABC-në e rregullores së Kuvendit, do ta ngatërrojë skajshëm këtë kaptinë të legjislaturës) fillimisht duke ia davarit mendjen kryeparlamentarit (vjehrrës) kishte mëtuar ta kontrabandojë dhe klandestojë rregulloren e organit më të lartë ligjvënës të shtetit, sidomos kur bëhet fjalë për votimin e Behxhet Pacollit për president të Republikës së Kosovës. Duke u tunduar nga kjo vaki, shumë opinionistë, kolumnistë, qytetarë të rëndomtë, të ditur e të paditur, po edhe politikanë gjithandej trevave shqiptare, sot e gjithë ditën do të mëtojnë toptan ta shpjegojnë historinë e ngatërruar politike të biznesmenit Behxhet Pacolli!? Ca të tjerë analistë ose njohës të shkëlqyeshëm të politikës aktuale kosovare, fund e krye do ta kundërshtojnë zgjedhjen e Pacollit kryepar të shtetit të Kosovës, për këto dy arsye: gjatë votimit, Kuvendit i kishin munguar dy të tretat e deputetëve, e para dhe, e dyta, në këtë votim qenkësh kandiduar vetëm një person.

Ndryshe, e gjithë kjo mbase ishte një shkelje e qëllimshme dhe një abuzim i standardeve të nenit 86 të Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, ose ishte diçka tjetër. 

Kjo shkelje (e qëllimshme) e procedurave ndoshta ishte pjellë e një mbrojtjeje të padrejtë nga ana e Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës dhe e kryeministrit, Hashim Thaçi, i cili para se të formojë qeverinë me paterica u detyrua ti nënshtrohet një partie politike që ska më shumë se tetë deputetë!? Në gjithë këtë rrëmujë politike, gojëkëqijtë do të thonë se një hise fajësie duhet ti ngarkohet edhe Behxhet Pacollit, respektivisht presidentit të Kosovës në dorëheqje. Ky i fundit, do të thotë se zotëron të drejtën e mospranimit të fajësisë! Në instancë të fundit, rregullorja po edhe procedurat që në fillim u shtrembëruan a edhe u egërsuan toptan nga njerëz brenda Prishtinës dhe jashtë saj, ose edhe nga ana e politikanëve provincialistë. Se ata kishin të drejtë a jo, është një çështje relative.

I gjithë ky shpjegim ndaj shkeljes së procedurave do ishte ters, por edhe i mangët, sikur të mos prekej edhe ana tjetër e kësaj historie. Çështë e vërteta, ana tjetër e kësaj historie sdo mend se ka të bëjë me interpretimet e shëmtuara të standardeve të Kushtetutës, gjithsesi nga njerëz që nuk kanë kurrgjë të përbashkët me teorinë dhe praktikën juridike. Këto shkelje u hetuan që në kohën kur Ibrahim Rugova u shpall president i Kosovës, mandej një shkelje e tillë e Kushtetutës u hetua edhe gjatë shpalljes së Fatmir Sejdiut  president i dytë me radhë i Kosovës, të cilit çuditërisht, pas më shumë se dy vitesh, Gjykata Kushtetuese duke e shfrytëzuar autoritetin dhe pavarësinë e saj do tia kontestojë legjitimitetin për arsye se padrejtësisht paskësh ushtruar dy funksione: i pari - kryetar i partisë dhe i dyti -  president shteti!?? Kështu, për të respektuar deri në fund këtë vendim të Gjykatës Kushtetuese, president Fatmir Sejdiu jep dorëheqje të (pa) revokueshëm! (jo me fajin e tij)                    

Duke lënë mënjanë gjymtimet e sekretarisë së Kuvendit dhe të institucioneve të tjera kushtetuese, politika kosovare sot nuk ka nevojë për politikanë që do të kënaqnin egot e tyre, nuk ka nevojë për rehati, për luks politik e as për agallëk e fodullëk, nuk ka të drejtë të humbasë kohë sa u përket mosmarrëveshjeve ndërpartiake, për gjithfarë zënkash, nuk ka nevojë për politikanë që shtiren sikur flenë a nuk e dëgjojnë zërin e votuesit, nuk ka të drejtë dhe nuk ka kohë të krijojë krizë artificiale politike, sidomos tash, kur ajo (Republika e Kosovës) gjendet në një udhëkryq të rëndësishëm, sa politik po aq edhe historik! Tani kur janë në vazhdë e sipër bisedimet me Serbinë, (pavarësisht se ato kanë karakter teknik) sidomos tani kur Boris Tadiqi do ti thotë Tiranës: Ne do të dëshironim të zgjidhnim konfliktet historike që ekzistojnë për më shumë se 100 vjet mes serbëve dhe shqiptarëve!? (Serbia, edhe kësaj radhe e gaboi adresën) Republika e Kosovës, sidomos tashti kur ka nevojë për njohje të reja, nuk duhet lejuar ti shpërfytyrohet diplomacia nga politikanë të cilëve si gjithmonë ua do xhani të vishen me rrobat e pushtetit, ca të tjerë me konfeksionin e korrupsionit dhe të tjerët me tirqit e gjyshërve të tyre!!??  

Tekefundit, politikës kosovare nuk i nevojitet fjalor i egër dhe i pamatur, fjalor që shpesh e prish edhe kuvendin e burrave e lë më shtëpinë e asaj vjehrrës me shumë nuse. Kosovës nuk i nevojiten politikanë, që luajnë rolin e plakut të mbetur, që nuk dëgjojnë e nuk shohin kurrgjë që bën vaki rreth tyre(!?), nuk ka nevojë për politikanë që u është ngjirur zëri i arsyes, që u është fishkur mbamendja pozitive, premtimi a edhe guximi.

Populli që ka ngelur peng i një garniture të politikanëve të papërgjegjshëm dhe joseriozë, kohë pas kohe do të detyrohet të interpretojë rolin e tellallit, rolin e hatërçorit, atë të ndëshkuarit, rolin e atij hyzmeqarit që duhet ti nënshtrohet urdhrit së padronit. Në instancë të fundit, nëse do vazhdojë kjo rrëmujë politike, Kuvendi do të vihet në pozitë të asaj vjehrrës me shumë nuse. (Megjithatë, kërkoj ndjesë nga nënat-vjehrrat që po i zë ngoje brenda këtij shkrimi).

Se a do ti përsëritë Kosova a jo zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare, ka pak rëndësi, se partitë politike do të kërkojnë zgjidhje të tjera rreth një emri për president konsensual, i cili do jetë i sajdisur nga të gjithë, edhe kjo ka pak rëndësi. Se Behxhet Pacolli do të divorcohet  politikisht me Hashim Thaçin, edhe kjo është pak e rëndësishme, se çfarë do të jetë nesër komunikimi i tyre, kjo gjë nuk meriton ndonjë përgjigje meritore. Me rëndësi do të jetë që zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare (nëse do të organizohen) të jenë demokratike..., me prurje pozitive dhe cilësore, ndërkaq procedurat për zgjedhjen e presidentit të shtetit asnjëherë të mos abuzohen ose të shtrembërohen!

Është një shprehje religjioze andej nga Shqipëria e Jugut, që kur njerëzit shkojnë te miqtë e tyre për ngushëllime, pos tjerash, për njeriun që është ndarë nga jeta thonë: ZOTI E PASTË PRANUAR AFËR VETES! Parashtrohet pyetja se kush duhet ta ngushëllojë këtë politikë dhe këta politikanë e në veçanti njerëzit që duhet ta lexojnë (drejt) Kushtetutën e kontrabanduar të Republikës së Kosovës, kush duhet ta ngushëllojë këtë politikë aktuale që dita-ditës rritet e përparon si ai adoleshenti, por që asnjeri nuk bën përpjekje që atij adoleshenti t i qepë rroba burrash!? 

Që politika duhet të bëhet nga politikanë, unë e kam ditur dhe e di, por ama që Kushtetuta mund të lexuakej dhe të interpretuakej nga politikanë dhe laikë, këtë nuk e kam ditur dhe vazhdoj të mos e di. Atëherë pse, edhe pas kushedi sa vitesh, ne shqiptarëve na duhet që me kaq fanatizëm ti përsërisim këto gabime..., përse ne shqiptarët,  nuk mund të jetojmë pa i ngatërruar kompetencat, adresat e sdi çka tjetër. A mos, ndoshta, na mungon stigmatizimi ynë kolektiv ndaj të shëmtuarës?! 

P.S. Kushtetuta nuk mund të jetë servil (a servis) i politikës ditore!

----------


## fadil lushi

pershendetje te gjithe lexuesve...

----------


## projekti21_dk

Kërkoj të falur nga autori dhe nga lexuesit nëse shkrimi del me të meta teknike, sepse këtë shkrim po e postoj nga biblioteka e qytetit.

----------


## projekti21_dk

_Fadil LUSHI_


BUTAFORITË  MASHTRUESE  TË  PSEUDOINTELEKTUALËVE    

Në opinionin tim të radhës, të nderuar lexues, do bëj përpjekje të hetoj rolin, autoritetin dhe vendin e intelektualëve në shoqërinë që kalon një tranzicion të bezdisshëm dhe të stërzgjatur. Frrok Çupi, një analist nga Shqipëria, kohë më parë në një shkrim të tij, pos të tjerash, kishte thënë: Ka rrezik që një ditë të dalim e të përulemi para xhahilëve dhe të kërkojmë ndjesë pse lexojmë libra dhe pse dimë shkrim e këndim! Nëse e gjithë kjo filozofi e tij, përkthehet në gjuhën e përditshmërisë sonë të njëtrajtshme dhe të katandisur, atëherë të lë përshtypjen se kinse bëhet fjalë për një mllef të akumuluar dhe një kundërshti e tij ndaj njerëzve të cilët për hesap të antivlerave mëtojnë me çdo kusht të nënshtrojnë dhe të nënçmojnë institucionet me vlera morale e shoqërore.

Dikur në një kasaba të Shqipërisë së vaktit të Ahmet Zogollit ca qytetarë intelektualë, në shenjë nderi e mirënjohjeje, i kishin ndërtuar një lapidar një bashkëvendësi të tyre. Ata kishin hequr të zitë e ullirit derisa e kishin vendosur në një cep të sheshit të kasabasë. Pas një kohe të gjatë, disa xhahilë a edhe emigrantë të ardhur nga provinca (xhahilë, të cilët asnjëherë nuk u shëruan nga  kompleksi i Edipit) kishin vërejtur se ai lapidar, lëre që frymonte, por edhe fliste dhe reflektonte vlerat dhe moralin e shoqërisë!? Prandaj, duke mos e duruar praninë e lapidarit dhe duke e shikuar realitetin në pasqyrë të berberit të mëhallës së tyre, kishin vendosur ta zhvendosnin dhe ta dërgonin në hapësirat e vendlindjes së tij, me arsyetimin se atij intelektuali shehërli i paskësh munguar edukata komuniste dhe trashëgimia e emancipimit kulturor dhe shkencor, kinse paskësh qenë një intelektual i dështuar dhe me retrospektivë të shëmtuar!??

Në vend të tij kishin ndërtuar një tjetër lapidar, dedikuar bashkëmendimtarëve a më mirë pseudointelektualëve anonimë, përkatësisht butaforëve mashtrues. Thonë se ishte një lapidar që u kushtohej njerëzve të padëgjuar, njerëzve që kurrën e kurrës nuk kishin kontribuar në fushën e shkencës, artit a historisë. Ishte një lapidar që përjetësonte dhe reflektonte gjymtime, një lapidar i sajuar, i paragjykuar i dyshuar, i hatëruar, hileqar, po edhe fare pak i sajdisur. Ky lapidar në krahasim me të parin, lëre që nuk frymonte e as fliste, por në instancë të fundit reflektonte antivlerat e përditshmërisë së tyre dhe vaktit kur ata kishin jetuar.

Dhe sot e gjithë ditën e Perëndisë, intelektualët e mirëfilltë nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare, mëtojnë ta kundërshtojnë mendimin e lartpërmendur të Frrokut (jo pse në atë thënie nuk e gjejnë vetveten), jo pse nuk duan të identifikohen me lapidarin e xhahilëve, por pse në vijimësi u denigrohet identiteti dhe autoriteti intelektual, u kufizohet hapësira e të vepruarit autonom, si dhe u klandestohet dhe kontrabandohet prania në institucionet ku punojnë dhe veprojnë (aq sa munden) me takatin e tyre mental. Andaj po këta intelektualë, për këto dhe arsye të tjera, asnjëherë nuk e ngritën zërin e tyre kundër kësaj rrëmuje dhe këtij pështjellimi të madh, sa politik po aq edhe katundaresk. Nuk e bënë këtë sepse mbajtën parasysh atë fjalën e mençur e Leonardo da Vinçit: Aty ku ngrihet zëri, nuk ka dije të vërtetë!

Ata nuk do të kërkojnë që tu ndërtohen lapidarë, sepse nuk kanë nevojë për gjëra të tilla, sepse puna dhe ndihmesa e tyre në logun e shkencës, artit dhe kulturës është një lapidar më vete, gjithsesi, jo një kontribut në kornizë. Përkundrazi, do të kërkojnë që të mos anashkalohet, madje as të abuzohet intelektualizmi dhe devotshmëria e tyre e lartë ndaj shkencës. Ata do të këmbëngulin që të mbrohet institucionalisht pozita dhe autoriteti e tyre në shoqëri. Reagimet e artistëve, të shkencëtarëve, të të arsimuarve, ose edhe toptan të intelektualëve, sa u përket gjymtimeve e nënvlerësimeve që hetohen në të gjitha veprimtaritë shoqërore (në veçanti në veprimtarinë shkencore, letrare, artistike e tjerë), sot janë bërë ritual i përditshëm i tyre! Në kuadër të këtyre reagimeve nuk hetohet ajo parulla e dikurshme idiote dhe komuniste: ju njerëz të rëndomtë, ju njerëz të paarsimuar, ju katundarë të paaftë dhe të paarsyeshëm, ejani me ne, për të na brohoritur dhe duartrokitur për bëmat tona të lavdishme!?   Kërkesa e vetme e tyre, sot do të konceptohet kësisoj: Ju lusim, na lini të punojmë rehat, sepse ne kemi hallin e shkencës, kulturës, artit, historisë, hallin e vendit të punës e jo më hallin e politikës konfliktore, po edhe antivlerave! Ata, prej mashtruesve dhe prej pseudointelektualëve provincialistë, do të kërkojnë që të mos u bastiset, zaptohet dhe të mos u shëmtohet piramida e institucioneve të tyre, siç janë: Shkolla e nxënësve, Universitetet e studentëve dhe pedagogëve, a edhe Akademia kombëtare.

Kjo bastisje aktuale është një imitim i bastisjeve të vaktit të njëmendjesisë, të vaktit kur të gjithë ne toptan jetonim politikisht dhe materialisht më keq sesa sot, kur kishim një arsimim të mesëm dhe universitar mjaft të kufizuar (por ama ndoshta më cilësor se sot), me gjithë faktin se sot kemi arsim të mesëm të detyrueshëm dhe me kushedi sa universitete publike e private (universitete ku mungojnë standardet ndërkombëtare) , të cilëve sot e gjithë ditën, kushdo qoftë njohës i  shkëlqyeshëm i kësaj politike të arsimit, nuk e ka teserën tu bëjë ndonjë klasifikim cilësor!??..., kur mësuesit dhe intelektualët tanë u nënshtroheshin fletarresteve të papara piramidale, kur mësuesit përjashtoheshin nga institucionet arsimore e mandej burgoseshin për një fjalë goje, për shovinizëm dhe irredentizëm. Ishin të dhembshme ato përjashtime, por ama jo më shumë të dhembshme se këto bastisje demokratike shqiptare, qofshin këto të ngjara në Maqedoni, Shqipëri a edhe në Kosovë.

Intelektualët edhe sot vazhdojnë të kërkojnë vend dhe kohë që ta inatosin atë xhahilizmin kolektiv, të xhahilëve (jo pak) që kanë marrë poste (drejtuese) jomeritore, qoftë në institucionin e artit, kulturës, në atë të shkencës, politikëbërjes vendore a edhe qendrore, po dhe në institucione të tjera. Këtë pështjellim politik a ndoshta edhe të ndonjë fare tjetër, intelektualët do ta lexojnë e do ta gjykojnë nga këndvështrimi i tyre profesional, me sy kritik, apolitik, filozofik, sociologjik, me sy asnjanësie dhe jo verbërisht. Në instancë të fundit, i gjithë ky reagim i tyre do të mbështetet në profesionalizëm, intelektualizëm dhe në higjienën e mendjes së tyre. 

Së fundi (mos) zgjidhja e gjithë kësaj katrahure nuk është pjellë e frikës, a e dembelisë së tyre intelektuale e as e një intelektualizmi të pamirëfilltë, përkundrazi është rezultat ngatërrimi mendimesh, detyrash dhe  kompetencash. Pas gjithë kësaj rrëmujës sonë kolektive, nuk na lejohet që të kërkojmë gjymtimet tona në avllinë e kundërshtarëve tanë shekullorë, nuk kemi të drejtë që prej papërgjegjshmërisë sonë të vazhdojmë të sajojmë fajtorë të paqenë. Dhe, që hë për hë të vrapojmë për të gjetur hapësira ku do të duhet njëherë e përgjithmonë ti korrigjojmë apo edhe ti kornizojmë gabimet dhe jo pishmanllëkun tonë, e jo ta shfryjmë dufin tonë ndaj padrejtësive që na bëhen (hapësira që frekuentohen vetëm nga shqiptarë). A mos vallë duhet edhe më tej të shtiremi sikur nuk dëgjojmë dhe nuk shohim gjë..., apo mos vallë jemi të paaftë për të bërë diç më tepër e më mirë..., ose së fundi, nuk ka njeri që do të na detyrojë të ndërrojmë mendje dhe adete!

Ndërkaq, sot të mëtosh intelektualëve tua katandisësh institucionin, punën mendore dhe shpirtin krijues, është njësoj sikur fëmijës së porsalindur tia marrësh nga goja qumështin amnor! Ata që njohin demokracinë e avancuar të shteteve perëndimore do të thonë se qytetarët e tyre asnjëherë nuk u duartrokasin pseudointelektualëve, pseudoreformatorëve, pseudodemokratëve, pseudoshkrimtarëve a pseudopolitikanëve, përkundrazi ata duartrokitjet e tyre ua japin vetëm akademikëve, shkencëtarëve dhe artistëve të mirëfilltë, pavarësisht se nga janë dhe nga vijnë, qofshin ata të krishterë, myslimanë, me ngjyrë, të bardhë..., nga Evropa, Afrika e gjetiu. 

Po ne, deri kur do të veprojmë jerm, apo edhe gjatë kohë duhet të luajmë mbyllasyza me vetveten??!! Kushedi.

----------


## kleadoni

> _Fadil LUSHI_
> 
> Kur mësuesit dhe intelektualët tanë u nënshtroheshin fletarresteve të papara piramidale, kur mësuesit përjashtoheshin nga institucionet arsimore e mandej burgoseshin për një fjalë goje, për shovinizëm dhe irredentizëm. Ishin të dhembshme ato përjashtime, por ama jo më shumë të dhembshme se këto bastisje demokratike shqiptare, qofshin këto të ngjara në Maqedoni, Shqipëri a edhe në Kosovë.
> 
> *Intelektualët edhe sot vazhdojnë të kërkojnë vend dhe kohë që ta inatosin atë xhahilizmin kolektiv, të xhahilëve (jo pak) që kanë marrë poste (drejtuese) jomeritore, qoftë në institucionin e artit, kulturës, në atë të shkencës, politikëbërjes vendore a edhe qendrore, po dhe në institucione të tjera.* Këtë pështjellim politik a ndoshta edhe të ndonjë fare tjetër, intelektualët do ta lexojnë e do ta gjykojnë nga këndvështrimi i tyre profesional, me sy kritik, apolitik, filozofik, sociologjik, me sy asnjanësie dhe jo verbërisht. Në instancë të fundit, i gjithë ky reagim i tyre do të mbështetet në profesionalizëm, intelektualizëm dhe në higjienën e mendjes së tyre. 
> 
> Ndërkaq, sot të mëtosh intelektualëve tua katandisësh institucionin, punën mendore dhe shpirtin krijues, është njësoj sikur fëmijës së porsalindur tia marrësh nga goja qumështin amnor! Ata që njohin demokracinë e avancuar të shteteve perëndimore do të thonë se qytetarët e tyre asnjëherë nuk u duartrokasin pseudointelektualëve, pseudoreformatorëve, pseudodemokratëve, pseudoshkrimtarëve a pseudopolitikanëve, përkundrazi ata duartrokitjet e tyre ua japin vetëm akademikëve, shkencëtarëve dhe artistëve të mirëfilltë, pavarësisht se nga janë dhe nga vijnë, qofshin ata të krishterë, myslimanë, me ngjyrë, të bardhë..., nga Evropa, Afrika e gjetiu. 
> 
> Po ne, deri kur do të veprojmë jerm, apo edhe gjatë kohë duhet të luajmë mbyllasyza me vetveten??!! Kushedi.


Nje shkrim shume realist mbi gjendjen e intelektualeve ne shqiperi. Pyetjes se gjer kur do veprojme jerm, fatkeqsisht nuk arrijme dot ti japim nje pergjigje... nje Zot e di kur do i rikthehen vlerat njerezve qe vertete meritojne!

----------


## projekti21_dk

PO TË GJESH DIÇ MË MIRË ATJE KU DO SHKOSH, MË FTO EDHE MUA

Nga, Fadil Lushi

*Sot udhëheqësit e partive politike shqiptare këtë filozofi të prindërve tanë dhe të tyre po e zbatojnë pjesërisht. Ata thonë se nuk kanë nevojë për ta bërë këtë. Nëse lidershipët tanë kanë hise në këtë filozofi, atëherë e kanë për obligim (së paku moral) që rebelëve (të ashtuquajtur politikë) gjegjësisht atyre që braktisën partinë me bishtin ndër shalë, tua thonë fjalinë: _Ti, mor vëllaçko, ti batakçi, qaraman e cinik, ti që nuk deshe të qëndrosh në stolin e lojtarëve rezervë, nëse do të ikësh a edhe në do braktisësh partinë, të lusim mos na shaj e mos na denonco për aktivitete abuzive, skandaloze, korruptuese a edhe kriminale. Ti ishe ai që pa dijeninë tonë, i nëpërkëmbe vlerat e institucionit ku punoje. Ti vëllaçko, në do ikësh nga partia, na i kthe kollaren dhe kostumin partiak, çorapet e bardha mbaji, nuk na duhen...nderin që ta bamë mos na e kthe me...!?_

----------


## projekti21_dk

PO TË GJESH DIÇ MË MIRË ATJE KU DO SHKOSH, MË FTO EDHE MUA
_
Nga, Fadil Lushi_

Dikur pjesa dërrmuese e prindërve tanë ishin të paarsimuar, por ama kishin filozofinë e tyre të veçantë. Fatkeqësisht sot kjo filozofi lëre që nuk hetohet më atypari, por edhe nuk bëhet as një e vetme përpjekje së paku (fare pak) të lexohet, të përsëritet e të rikujtohet. Unë, një opinionbërës i vockël, mbaj mend vitet e gjashtëdhjeta kur komunistët më burgosën dhe më përjashtuan (tok me shokët e klasës) nga gjimnazi i Tetovës. U detyrova vullnetshëm të arratisem nga familja. Para se ta realizoja këtë ide djaloshare, nëna më tha: Ti, biri im, po të gjesh diç më mirë atje ku do shkosh, më fto edhe mua! Unë dhe ata të brezit tim që jetonim dhe përjetonim shovinizmin e skajshëm të njëmendjesisë, ishim aq axhami saqë nuk e kuptonim këtë filozofi të tyre popullore. Këtë mendje femër e kuptova kur degdisa në vendin ku nuk kishte hapësirë (politike) për jabanxhinjtë, ku nuk kishte rehati familjare dhe ku mungonte dashuria dhe kujdesi prindëror. Vonë e kuptova këtë filozofi të nënës sime dhe brezit të saj!?

Këtë shprehje morale a edhe proverbiale sot e gjithë ditën nuk duan ta kuptojnë disa njerëz që mëtojnë të merren me politikë. Ku ta dijë njeriu pse nuk e bëjnë këtë. Ndoshta gabimisht e konceptojnë këtë realitet ose madje frymojnë jashtë tij.

Sot udhëheqësit e partive politike shqiptare këtë filozofi të prindërve tanë dhe të tyre po e zbatojnë pjesërisht. Ata thonë se nuk kanë nevojë për ta bërë këtë. Nëse lidershipët tanë kanë hise në këtë filozofi, atëherë e kanë për obligim (së paku moral) që rebelëve (të ashtuquajtur politikë) gjegjësisht atyre që braktisën partinë me bishtin ndër shalë, tua thonë fjalinë: Ti, mor vëllaçko, ti batakçi, qaraman e cinik, ti që nuk deshe të qëndrosh në stolin e lojtarëve rezervë, nëse do të ikësh a edhe në do braktisësh partinë, të lusim mos na shaj e mos na denonco për aktivitete abuzive, skandaloze, korruptuese a edhe kriminale. Ti ishe ai që pa dijeninë tonë, i nëpërkëmbe vlerat e institucionit ku punoje. Ti vëllaçko, në do ikësh nga partia, na i kthe kollaren dhe kostumin partiak, çorapet e bardha mbaji, nuk na duhen...nderin që ta bamë mos na e kthe me...!?

Me këtë filozofi, vite më parë ishte ballafaquar një kryekuzhinier i një restoranti prestigjioz këtupari në qytetin... (nuk do tia përmend emrin). Ky kryekuzhinier kishte hequr të zitë e ullirit sa herë që e kishin paralajmëruar se në restorantin e tij do të vinte kryepari i partisë politike shqiptare. Jo rrallë vihej në siklet. Për këtë dhe shkaqe të tjera, ai bënte kujdes tej mase se çka do ti përgatiste kryetarit N.N.!???

Dhe ja, një ditë kryetari i partisë u duk te restoranti i tij i preferuar. Çuditërisht, kryetari kësaj radhe kishte kërkuar pilaf pak të vajosur, me pak salcë, me djathë dhe pa kripë fare. Kryekuzhinieri mendjendritur dhe njohës i shkëlqyeshëm i kuzhinës orientale të sulltanit, e dinte fare mirë se pilafi si ushqim brumi servohet i fundit! Nuk kishte bërë zë. Por para se ta përgatiste pilafin disa herë e kishte larë dhe shpërlarë. Si për inat kryepari i partisë pa e provuar pilafin brenda kishte gjetur ca krimba me ngjyrë jeshile!? E kishte lënë mënjanë pjatën. Nuk e kishte denoncuar ustain e kuzhinës për pakujdesinë e tij, përkundrazi e kishte  falënderuar dhe përgëzuar për besueshmërinë dhe ndershmërinë e tij! (të nderuar lexues, paragrafin që llafos këtë vaki do ta përmbyll në fund të këtij shkrimi).

Sot e gjithë ditën, spektri politik në Maqedoni, Kosovë, Mal të Zi, Luginë dhe në Shqipëri ballafaqohet me fenomenin a edhe me shembullin e trishtuar të disa politikanëve, të cilët duke qenë të pakënaqur me statusin e tyre në piramidën e partisë politike, do ti ngjiten varkës pa timon për të lundruar në detin e trazuar..., njëherazi do të mëtojnë ta braktisin partinë, si ajo pela e egërsuar dhe e pabindur. (Nuk i ka fajet pela. Fajet i ka pronari i cili sa herë që e kishte ushqyer ia kishte përkëdhelur vithet e saj të njoma!?.) Ikja e tyre do të karakterizohet si ikje demokratike e mbështetur në një sërë provash dhe argumentesh të njohura vetëm për ta.  Këta politikanë qaramanë me buzëqeshje përçmuese, megalomanë, zhurmues dhe transmetues gënjeshtrash në emër të plurimendimit të tyre, nuk lanë gjë pa thënë për ish lidershipët e tyre, nuk i lanë pa i akuzuar për korrupsion dhe mostolerancë. Kinse të gjitha partitë politike shqiptare udhëhiqeshkan nga bajraktarë, kapedanë e diktatorë!?? I gjithë ky zhgënjim a edhe rebelizëm politik i tyre gjeti shprehje në momentin kur hetuan të vërtetën se partia e tyre e kishte humbur hapësirën e së drejtës për të drejtuar instancat legjislative, respektivisht qendrore të shtetit dhe ato vendore. Zhgënjimi i tyre do të kulmojë në momentin kur ata nuk do ta gjejnë identitetin në listën e të përzgjedhurve për deputetë, në vaktin kur kryepari i partisë do tua thyejë pasqyrën e ndërgjegjes së tyre politike, në momentin kur toptan do të nëpërkëmben dhe anashkalohen deri në stadin e fundit të mospërfilljes!

Asnjeri, po as lidershipi, nuk i ka fajet pse këta ikanakë janë shndërruar këmbë e krye në kambanare manastiresh dhe në tellallë haberesh sensacionale: O milet, pas dasmës së minjve, polli miu...,o milet dëgjuat a nuk dëgjuat, keni në dijeni se partitë (e tjera) politike shqiptare kanë nevojë për ne, ikanakët!? Nuk kanë faj lidershipët, pse këta të arratisur, që në fillim politikën e konceptuan si antipolitikë, antiqeverisje, si çështje jopublike, çështje biznesi, si çështje private, si dhe si çështje antidialektike, në vend që ta ...kuptonin vetëm si art qeverisjeje: si çështje publike: si dialektikë kompromisi dhe konsensusi, apo si fuqi për shpërndarje burimesh, siç e shpjegon teoria e filozofisë politike!

Ata që e njohin mirë historinë e partive politike shqiptare, do të thonë se ikja e tyre nuk i ka rrënjët në partinë politike nga edhe ikën, përkundrazi, kjo ikje lidhet ngushtë me partinë paraprake dhe me kryeparin e saj, të cilit këta klandestinë asnjëherë nuk arritën tia bëjnë fjalën dy. Të gjithë këta rebelë, karrierën e tyre politike e nisën me atë thjeshtësinë popullore, për ta përfunduar me pakënaqësi, me mosdurim, me arrogancë të paparë dhe me humbje të cilën sot e kësaj dite nuk e kapërdijnë dot kollaj. Tekembramja, mënyra e largimit a e braktisjes së partisë politike, ishte më shumë adoleshente, sesa pjellë e një pjekurie politike, më shumë intime dhe provinciale. Në instancë të fundit, këto rebelime politike mund të konceptohen vetëm si episode tragjike, komike dhe të papërfillshme politike, sidomos tani në vigjilje të zgjedhjeve të parakohshme parlamentare dhe kurrgjë tjetër, sepse të gjithë tragjikomikët që u shkëputen nga identiteti ose edhe nga partia amë gjithmonë e kanë hëngër kokën e tyre politike (jo pak shembuj të tillë u hetuan, të nderuar lexues, kohë më parë në të gjitha trevat politike shqiptare).

Parashtrohet pyetja se pse këta politikanë kohë më parë ndanë mendjen për ta braktisur partinë. A mos vallë ishin të pakënaqur me vendin e tyre në piramidën e partisë, apo bëhej fjalë për diçka tjetër. Ajo diçka tjetër ka të bëjë fillimisht me konvertimin jonatyral, për të kërkuar rrugë të reja për të ruajtur kokën politike, andaj formimi i partisë së re politike është i vetmi shpëtim i tyre!??. Nuk do mend se formimi i partive të reja politike nuk është në interes të shqiptarëve, aq më tepër kur dihet se vota deliberative shqiptare do të shkapërderdhet.

Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë, të Luginës dhe të Malit të Zi, (përjashto Kosovën dhe Shqipërinë) nuk kanë të drejtë që vetvetes ti lejojnë luks të tillë politik sa i përket formimit të partive të reja politike. Shihni shembullin e kurdëve të Republikës së Turqisë, të cilët për të realizuar të drejtat e tyre kushtetuese, kohë më parë formuan një të vetmen parti politike. (në këtë shkrim nuk dua të bëj paralelizma me partitë politike kurde dhe ato shqiptare).

Paragrafin (e lartpërmendur) do ta përfundoj me fjalët: ikja e këtyre politikanëve tej mase i përmalloi dhe i pikëlloi lidershipët??..., të cilët sot me gjithë seriozitet do ta qortojnë rrobaqepësin e partisë!? Arsyeja! Rrobaqepësi ua kishte qepur gabimisht kostumet brigadierëve të bojaxhinjve !???

Rebelët politikë të mbarë trevave shqiptare gjithmonë kishin mëtuar të veprojnë në pajtim me thënien e filozofit Ukshin Hoti - Bëje ose vdis. Këtë veprim e bënë për kushedi sa herë dhe, çuditërisht, nuk vdiqën, por ama u bënë horr.

----------


## projekti21_dk

SHESHI SHKUPI 2014 - TRAFIK LAPIDARËSH

Përmendoret e vendosura (dhe ato që së shpejti do të vendosen) në sheshin e kryeqytetit të Maqedonisë kanë krijuar thjesht një pështjellim të madh në komunikimin diplomatik në relacion Shkup-Athinë! Nuk mund të thuash se figurat që u vendosën në atë shesh nuk janë një realitet i një irealiteti, nuk mund të thuash se kishin një selektim apo ndonjë përzgjedhje (jo) cilësore, si në aspektin historik, kulturor, po edhe politik, përkundrazi, gjymtimi i vetëm i kësaj përzgjedhjeje konsiston në faktin se disa prej tyre nuk janë pjellë a pjesë e trashëgimisë shpirtërore dhe shkencore të vetë maqedonasve të Republikës së Maqedonisë. E gjithë kjo katrahurë, tek historianët e vendit, po edhe te diplomatët e huaj, pa dyshim se krijon përshtypjen se ideatorëve të këtij projekti të çmendur, madje edhe megaloman (në aspekt financiar), ose u kanë munguar informacionet rreth ekzistencës së figurave vendore maqedonase, qofshin ato nga lëmi i shkencës, kulturës dhe historisë ose qëllimisht e kanë favorizuar institucionin e plagjiaturës, respektivisht përvetësimit të palejueshëm të pronës së huaj shpirtërore, në këtë rast të pronës greke a edhe bullgare. Tekefundit, disa lapidarë që u dedikohen figurave antike e që u vendosën në sheshin e kryeqytetit, as për së afërmi nuk mund të jenë të barasvlershëm me ato të vendosura në hapësirat greke. Unë, këtë nuk mund ta di, por edhe nuk më takon ta di. Këtë mund ta dinë vetëm historianët që e studiojnë pa tarafe periudhën antike.
Njerëzit, gjegjësisht politikanët që nuk janë mësuar të jetojnë pa telashe dhe pa turbullira politike, sot do të thonë se grekët me gjithë problemet ekonomike me të cilat ballafaqohen, edhe kësaj radhe nuk do ta heshtin këtë nënçmim të së kaluarës së tyre dhe për këtë dhe shumë arsye të tjera, nuk do heqin dorë kollaj nga vazhdimi i ndërtimit të kështjellës së qortimit diplomatik. Sot Maqedonia dhe maqedonasit (mos dhëntë Zoti tu bashkëngjiten edhe bashkëqytetarët e tyre, shqiptarët), nuk mund ta bëjnë historinë e tyre me vendosje lapidarësh në Sheshin Shkupi 2014 dhe njëkohësisht të lumturohen me ta, në veçanti me asi lapidarësh që pa dyshim përcjellin mesazhe, po qofshin ato të jenë edhe miqësore!?

Me vendosjen dhe riatdhesimin e lapidarit Kalorësi mbi kalë gjegjësisht Aleksandrit të Madh, maqedonasit as që e kanë ndërmend fare të çajnë kokën se çdo jetë perspektiva e reputacionit të politikës së tyre të jashtme, nuk e kanë ndërmend të sikletosen ndaj pavendosmërisë lidhur me përcaktimin e tyre politik për zgjidhjen e kontekstit rreth emrit dhe, sa herë që nuk do të sikletosen, aq herë do të vendosin nga një lapidar të ri!?... dhe prapë, sa herë që do të shtrohet pyetja rreth vazhdimit të bisedimeve (negociatave edhe ashtu të stërgjata dhe të bezdisshme, pavarësisht se ato negociata ishin ose edhe do të jenë jopublike, së paku për qytetarët e rëndomtë të Maqedonisë), po aq herë do të vendosin një tjetër kalë!?..., sa herë që do prolongohen (shtyhen) bisedimet, aq herë fajësinë do ta kërkojnë në avllinë e diplomacisë djallëzore dhe inatçore greke. Së fundi, ata nuk do bëjnë as një të vetme përpjekje sa i përket ndërgjegjësimit të tyre se kështu si veprojnë nuk mund ta fisnikërojnë dhe humanizojnë politikën e tyre, në veçanti atë të jashtmen.

Sheshi Shkupi 2014 me gjithë atë trafik të stërngarkuar me lapidarë i ngjan asaj meseleje me Gomarin e Buridanit, i cili duke qenë tej mase i uritur, kishte ngordhur midis dy togjeve të barabarta me sanë, sepse nuk vendoste dot cilën të fillonte të hante. Ky gomar (jo kali) në politikë dhe në psikologji merret si shembull i konfliktit të trefishtë: atij emocional, historik dhe gjeopolitik, gjegjësisht i një ambivalence (ndasie) patologjike e paradoksale që zakonisht gjen shprehje te popujt me histori të inatosur, të varfër dhe ty, lexues i nderuar, të jepet e drejta të thuash edhe histori e sajuar! 

Analistët gojëkëqij, sot e gjithë ditën e Perëndisë, me të drejtë parashtrojnë dilemën: a mos vallë këta lapidarë, kështu siç janë vendosur, një ditë do të ngelin pa histori dhe pa identitet. Të gjithë ata që sot do të mëtojnë të mësojnë diç më shumë për këtë trafik lapidarësh, me gjithë qasjen e tyre neutrale, nuk do të dinë se cilës histori ti besojnë: asaj greke, bullgare ose maqedonase. Do të parashtrohet edhe një pyetje se cili është thelbi a qëllimi i vendosjes së Aleksandrit të Madh në sheshin e kryeqytetit si dhe babait të tij, Filipit të Dytë, në qytetin e Alfabetit shqip!? A mos vallë është një (ri) rrëmbim i radhës i një pjese të historisë greke, bullgare dhe asaj shqiptare, ose është edhe romantizëm, sentimentalizëm, ideologji, shovinizëm provincial, irredentizëm, a në instancë të fundit mos vallë është një projekt provokues ndaj faktit se kur flitet për maqedonasit e Maqedonisë (përjashto të tjerët që jetojnë në Gadishullin Ilirik), atëherë, sipas tyre, vetëm ata kanë të drejtë për këtë histori edhe ashtu të ngatërruar!?? Tekefundit, nuk është me rëndësi se si do të duket nesër ai shesh apo ai trafik lapidarësh, për maqedonasit me relevancë do të jetë se ai shesh, duhet të pasqyrohet si një KËRTHIZË e DYNJASË rreth së cilës do vërtitet koncepti ndaj një vendi biblik dhe një kombi (me histori të sajuar) një hapësirë ku kanë lindur historitë të cilat më vonë janë sajuar, janë këmbyer, kontrabanduar dhe janë bërë si ai leshi i arapit, një hapësirë ku edhe kanë lindur religjionet, hapësirë ku kanë lindur alfabetet si ai latin dhe cirilik e të tjera alfabete!???
Pas gjithë kësaj katrahure dhe pështjellimi ideologjik (kolektiv), ideatorëve të Projektit të çmendur dhe megaloman Shkupi 2014, tashti (sot, nesër, pasnesër apo ndoshta edhe asnjëherë) nuk u ngelet kurrgjë tjetër pos të vendosin përmendoret dedikuar figurave shqiptare, qofshin ato historike, politike a edhe kulturore. (nëse nuk gaboj, bëhet fjalë për tri të tilla) Është e drejtë e tyre ta bëjnë këtë!?..., por ama jo ti vendosin ato mbi kalë!? Nuk i shkon Pjetër Bogdanit kali, po as Nexhat Agollit nuk i ngjan ti ngjitet një kafshe shtëpiake!? Për këtë dhe një mijë e një arsye tjera, nëse shqiptarët dikur nuk e kishin forcën që ta pengonin gjallërimin e projektit nacional maqedonas Shkupi 2014, atëherë atyre sot u ngel i vetmi shpjegim: nuk duhet të pajtohen që hisja e tyre (në atë trafik) të shtrembërohet. Nëse do të pajtohen, atëherë gjeneratave të tjera këta lapidarë do tu duken tmerrësisht të bezdisshme dhe të mërzitshme, hajt të mos themi si ajo përmendorja e Skënderbeut në Dibër!??

Ky shesh, me gjithë këtë trafik të ngarkuar e të stërngarkuar (me lloj-lloj lapidarësh) nuk mund të jetë një preferencë e qëndrueshme dhe politikisht e qartë në zgjedhjen e rrugëve më të përshtatshme, rrugë këto që të degdisin drejt vendit në NATO dhe në Bashkimin Evropian. Të gjithë ata që mëtojnë ti referohen kësaj rruge gjithsesi duhet ta kenë parasysh faktin se Harta rrugore e evrointegrimeve, nuk është në duart e ballkanasve (përjashto turqit, grekët dhe shqiptarët e Shqipërisë politike, aludoj në pjesëmarrjen e tyre në NATO), por në duart e fuqive të mëdha respektivisht në pronësi të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës! Të gjithë ata që do të mëtojnë të bëjnë histori, me kësi sheshesh (me shumë lapidarë), me kësi grafikësh dhe parodish politike dhe me kësi standardesh dhe nivelesh (të ulëta) ekonomike, të mos pandehin se ashtu lehtë do të marrin udhë Evrope, sepse po ta bëjnë edhe një hap të vockël le ta dinë se do ngelin në mes të rrugës së madhe!?

Askujt nuk i jepet e drejta që të anashkalojë, të nëpërkëmbë dhe të cenojë të vërtetat historike të një populli tjetër, pavarësisht sa është e afërt ajo me atë histori. Nëse një popull bën përpjekje që të ndërtojë lapidarë për kalorës, po qoftë ai dedikuar Lekës së Madh, atëherë vaj halli për atë popull.

Reformat ekonomike, ndryshimi i filozofisë së politikëbërjes, politika parimore, qoftë e brendshme a e jashtme, janë të vetmet rrugë që të çojnë drejt në NATO dhe në Bashkimin Evropian. Vetëm atje mund ta gjejnë dhe ta rigjejnë dhe më pastaj ta ndërtojnë identitetin politik dhe atë shpirtëror. As është parë e as është dëgjuar hem evropianizëm, hem antievropianizëm njëkohësisht. Pra, pikërisht sipas logjikës së asaj urtie latine _Principium exclusi tertii sive medii_!

----------


## fadil lushi

Fadil LUSHI

                       MEMORIALISTËT  E  PËRGJUMUR  SHQIPTARË!
     Një mik imi, ditë më parë, duke qenë i mahnitur nga një prezantim i kryetarit të Aleancës KUQ e ZI, z. Kreshnik Spahiu, mu drejtua ashtu ndër buzë e ndër dhëmbë dhe sikur donte të më sugjeronte të shkruaja diç më mirë e më bukur për Festën Kombëtare të Shqipërisë së cunguar, gjegjësisht për Ditën e Flamurit, 28 Nëntorin. Pyetjen e kishte paksa të gjymtuar dhe të amulluar. Sigurisht se harroi të përmendë se për cilin Nëntor duhet të shkarravis, për atë të vitit 1912 apo për këtë të 2011-s. Ky miku im aq shumë ishte i paragjykuar sa të mendonte po edhe të besonte se unë, si një çirak i zhanrit të gazetarisë gjurmuese, kinse mund të bëja një gjë të tillë. Mu duk se po kërkonte të bëj një shkrim me porosi!? Po edhe sikur ta bëja një gjë të tillë, gjithsesi se do më dilte ashiqare me anim gjegjësisht me taraf, i nakatosur, në mos si ai mullari me dushk të pangjeshur mirë.
       Po, pra, kur një opinion, një vështrim a edhe një shkrim gazetaresk do të shkruhej me anim, atëherë nuk do ta ndërronte vëmendjen dhe dinjitetin e gjithsecilit lexues, po njëkohësisht edhe politikën redaktuese të mediumit (të cilit ia poston) qoftë ai të jetë i shkruar a edhe elektronik. Për këtë dhe për arsye të tjera, unë do të shkruaj për miqtë, sidomos për ata që gëzojnë të drejtën e pakontestueshme për të përzgjedhur shkrimin që kanë për ta lexuar. Tekefundit, lexuesin nuk mund ta detyrosh të lexojë gjithfarë shkarravinash.
      Shkrimet e porositura lëre që nuk janë humane dhe emancipuese, por edhe shpesh shkojnë në dëm të mbamendjes sonë kolektive respektivisht në dëm të lexuesve që janë të etshëm për korrektësinë dhe paanshmërinë supreme. Kush do qoftë opinionbërës i padëgjueshëm, sado që do të mëtojë të shtrojë të vërtetat, ose sado që të jetë i paanshëm dhe pa tarafe, megjithatë vështrimi do ti dalë  i gjymtuar. Zakonisht këto shkrime kontestohen dhe konceptohen shkrime subjektive dhe, në instancë të fundit, nuk mund të ndërthuren as me realitetin objektiv, as me moralin e gazetës, po edhe me etikën e porositësit. Edhe lexuesit më  të shkathët nuk do të mund ti deshifrojnë mesazhet që përcillen në to, pavarësisht se ato do të jenë shkrime ankimore, denoncuese, manipuluese, memorialiste, të rreme a edhe shtrembëruese. Edhe iluzionistët po edhe interesaxhinjtë më të mëdhenj nuk arrijnë dot që prej gënjeshtrës të ndërtojnë së paku edhe një të vërtetë a edhe një fakt sado të jetë i vockël.. Moralistët e mirëfilltë asnjëherë nuk do të lejojnë që të shkojnë përtej mundësive të tyre për të bërë shkrime a opinione me porosi. Njerëzve që u mungon ndjesia e nënshtrimit, sidomos të inatosurve do tua hanë kokën. Për këtë dhe arsye të tjera, të tillët ka kohë që nuk duken më atypari faqeve të medieve të shkruara, me gjithë autoritetin mediatik që zotërojnë. 
       Të gjithë ata që do të vërdallosen derë më derë a edhe kapixhikëve të gazetave të kontrolluara dhe që do të pajtohen të bëjnë shkrime me porosi, duhet të kenë parasysh se fare lehtë do të ngatërrohen në rrjetin e agjitatorëve, gjegjësisht të atyre që propagandojnë shpifjen dhe gënjeshtrën e ndyrë, aq më tepër kur dihet se në këtë rrjetë janë të përjashtuara normat a parimet në sjelljen e të shkruarit, një rrjetë që nuk të mundëson të jesh i mëvetësishëm, i pandikuar, një rrjetë ku të gjitha shkrimet në fjalë gjithmonë janë të kontrolluara dhe të censuruara, shkrime këto që janë karakteristike vetëm për gazetarinë totalitare. Shkrimet me tarafe mund të jenë me cilësi të lartë, por për lexuesit janë gjithmonë dëshpëruese, sepse janë të shkruara me një logjikë të mbrapshtë, të egër dhe të verbër. Ata që mëtojnë të bëjnë shkrime të porositura nuk është e thënë të jenë profesionistë për një çështje, me rëndësi është që tu mungojë uni, apo edhe ..., nervi kombëtar, moral dhe ai intelektual..., thjeshtë duhet të vësh në lëvizje atë oreksin oral për ta servirur atë servilitetin tënd sa i përket mbrojtjes së gënjeshtrës, siç do të thoshte Agron Tufa.
        Këtij miku tim i thash se do bëj përpjekje (aq sa më mundëson takati mental) të ndërtoj opinionin e radhës, ama jo për qejfin e tij me kusht nëse do më lejohet që ti referohem një mendimi të të madhit Faik Konica, i cili në një vepër të tij, pos të tjerash, thotë: Flamuri përmbledh kujtimet e shkuara të një kombi dhe një gjuhe të pashkruar që mund ta kuptojë syri dhe zemra e çdo njeriu. Nuk janë kujtime goditjesh kundër fqinjëve, nuk janë kujtime lakmish dhe rrëmbimesh: janë kujtime vetëmbrojtjeje me mundime të palodhura dhe me trimëri të gjata e të forta që kanë lënë gjurmë te të gjithë popujt e qytetëruar. Nga kjo pikëpamje mund të mburremi se flamuri ynë, siç është një nga më të vjetrit e botës, është dhe një nga më të drejtët.  
        Nuk kam ndërmend që të shkarravis historinë e flamurit, përkundrazi do të shkruaj vetëm për vendndodhjet e organizimit të manifestimeve dedikuar asaj embleme kombëtare. Do të shkruaj për atë Ditë të 28 Nëntorit..., që u politizua skajshëm dhe tmerrësisht nga politikanët. Për atë manifestim të  përgjysmuar, dedikuar historisë së flamurit të ndaluar. Një manifestim që kinse i takonte vetëm një principate shqiptare, kinse ishte pronë e një partie politike, kinse ishte tapi e një qeverie, kryeministri a presidenti të shtetit, kinse i takonte vetëm një mëhalle, province, kryeqyteti a edhe ndonjë fshati të harruar nga qeveritarët! Unë nuk do të anashkaloj anën e ndritur të këtij manifestimi që ishte sa human, kombëtar, historik, po aq edhe emancipues. Unë nuk do ta vë në peshore këtë organizim karshi ditës së Flamurit, përkundrazi do të mundohem ta qartësoj atë fenomenin tonë denigrues, siç është fakti kur politikanët dhe partitë politike edhe në prag të 100-vjetorit të mëvetësisë së Shqipërisë, këtë ditë të shenjtë e festuan ndaras, ashtu me shikimin e tyre mënjanë. Thjeshtë, ky manifestim nuk duhej tu takonte partive politike. Kjo nuk duhej tu ngarkohej atyre jo pse (nuk) u mungonin provat, lekët dhe dëshmitë, por pse që në fillim dihej se këtij evenimenti do ti mungonte një manifestim qendror, dhe lëre që kjo i mungoi, por edhe u harruan a u anashkaluan vendndodhjet historike. Të lësh mënjanë Vlorën, është njësoj sikur asaj tia fshish historinë, të harrosh Vlorën, është njësoj sikur të mohosh figurën emblematike të Ismail bej Qemalit, të anashkalosh Vlorën, është njësoj sikur të mohosh sakrificat dhe historitë e njerëzve që ishin përkrah Plakut vlonjat. Përnjëmend e gjithë kjo nuk e ndërron historinë e  Ismail bej Vlorës, atij i cili na e dhuroi flamurin që ta përdorim e ta gëzojmë brez pas brezi, me naze e pa naze, me inat e me përçarje, me zemër, me mburrje e me të keqe.
       Ta harrosh dhe ta lësh mënjanë Prizrenin (tok me Lidhjen e Parë dhe të Dytë) është njësoj sikur foshnjës së posalindur tia marrësh qumështin nga gjiri i nënës biologjike. Të harrosh Prizrenin, është njësoj sikur tia kontestosh trashëgiminë kulturore, historike, kombëtare..., është njësoj sikur të thuash se në Lidhjen e Prizrenit, sikur kurrën e kurrës nuk ishin dukur atypari: Abdyl Frashëri, Ymer Prizreni, Sheh Mustafa Tetova, Ali bej Gusia, Jashar bej Shkupi, Iljaz pashë Dibra, Sulejman Vokshi e shumë të tjerë atdhetarë. Ta harrosh dhe ta lësh mënjanë qytetin e Manastirit, është njësoj sikur tia vësh flakën Kështjellës së Alfabetit..., është njësoj sikur të shkelësh mbi mbamendjen kolektive shqiptare, një mbamendje që në vijimësi llafos përçarjet e shqiptarëve. A mos vallë e gjithë kjo ishte një broçkull e radhës që flet për bëmat e politikanëve të Tiranës, Prishtinës dhe Shkupit..., hiq mënjanë ata të Luginës dhe të Malit të Zi.   Dhëntë Zoti që kjo përçarje të mos përsëritet edhe në 100-vjetorin e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë politike!??  
       Se a ishte ky shkrim i porositur ose me tarafe, le ta gjykojë vetë lexuesi që e ka të drejtën për ta bërë një gjë të tillë.

----------


## fadil lushi

Pershendetje te nderuar lexues..

----------


## projekti21_dk

Nga, Fadil LUSHI

HISTORIA JONË  AUTISTE


Në brendinë e këtij shkrimi lexuesi ndoshta do të hetojë një bërthamë mospajtim mendimesh! Në këtë opinion do të mundohem të përjashtoj çdo paralelizëm a krahasim historik dhe do të heq mënjanë njëherazi edhe çdo butafori mashtruese, çdo informacion të rremë a shtrembërues. 

Po filloj me një parantezë, gjegjësisht me fjalitë që do ta plotësonin e do ta sqaronin përmbajtjen e mendimit në vijim. Thonë se Edipi (një figurë mitologjike) ishte i biri i Lait, mbretit të Tebës dhe gruas së tij Jokastës. Pasi lindi ai, me urdhër të babait të tij, do të hidhet në mal që më pastaj të adoptohet nga Polibi, mbreti i Korintit (për të cilin thonë se nuk kishte pasur trashëgimtar). Mbreti Polib këtë fëmijë do ta quajë Edip, për shkak se ishte me këmbë të enjtura. Shumë kohë më vonë Edipi do ta vrasë Lain, gjegjësisht babain e tij dhe do të martohet me nënën e vet, Jokastën, me të cilën pati katër fëmijë, dy vajza dhe dy djem. Kur Edipi kuptoi se Lai dhe Jokasta kishin qenë prindërit e tij biologjikë, vetëverbohet nga ndjenja e një zemërimi të madh...!? 

Është edhe një tjetër histori paksa tjetër fare. Ajo është rrëfyer  nga mbamedësit e Perandorisë Romake. Fjala është për një mesele që lidhet me biografinë e Jul Cezarit, i cili ... u vra nga i biri i adoptuar, përkatësisht nga një bir i jashtëligjshëm që ishte Bruti, i rritur dhe i edukuar prej tij, i vlerësuar dhe i besuar kryesor i tij...!?? Se Bruti (nuk) e kishte në dijeni se Jul Cezari ishte babai i tij, historia romake nuk e shtjellon deri në fund!?? Pavarësisht nga kjo, mbetet një e vërtetë se Edipi sikundër edhe Bruti ishin fëmijë të adoptuar, të cilëve u ngarkohet fajësia e të pandehurve. I pari e bëri vrasjen nga padija, ndërkaq i dyti bëri vrasje në besë!??

Historianët antikë kanë shkruar se edhe ... Agamemnoni (i biri i mbretit të Mikenës) vritet  në vaskën e banjës nga bashkëshortja e tij në bashkëpunim me dashnorin e saj ..., nuk mund të thuash se kjo vrasje u bë nga pabesia bashkëshortore, por pse Agamemnoni kishte harruar për 20 vjet të kthehej në shtratin bashkëshortor!?? Të gjithë ne që jemi të vdekshëm duhet ti besojmë kësaj mitologjie greke!

Për të vazhduar ta ushqej këtë shkrim me të tjera paranteza dedikuar ca punëve tona, ca dukurive, do çështjeve, qofshin ato politike, filozofike, sociologjike, shoqërore a edhe arsimore, do të përpiqem që këtë të mos e bëj meshpjegime alternative a dilematike, thjeshtë do ta bëj ashtu që vetë lexuesi im i nderuar ta lexojë nga këndvështrimi dhe takati i kulturës së tij të leximit. 

Fjalën e kam për njerëzit që edhe sot e kësaj dite mëtojnë historinë e themelimit të Universitetit të Tetovës, në veçanti historinë e ideatorëve të këtij institucioni ta lexojnë bythëpraptas. Për njerëzit që i japin vetes të drejtë që sabah në sabah ta përdhunojnë a çnderojnë këtë histori, për ata të cilët nuk kanë haber se si mund të shkruhet drejt një fjali e thjeshtë, por edhe lavdëruese dhe aderuese dedikuar emrave që themeluan KËSHTJELLËN e dijes.., ata që ëndrrat e ardhmënisë i shndërruan në realitet objektiv. Do të shkruaj për ata të cilët nuk kanë të drejtë a nuk e kanë teserën që ta vrasin atë histori të lavdëruar..., ata të cilët nuk kanë të drejtë ta vrasin Tetovën dhe arsimin e saj universitar..., po për ata që nuk u jepet e drejta tia marrin frymën e  kulturës së saj, po në daç ajo të jetë edhe paksa provinciale..., asaj vendndodhjes së dy universiteteve (njëri publik dhe tjetri privat)..., asaj që nuk duhet lejuar që ti ndërtohet një histori e zymtë.., asaj që meriton një histori krejt ndryshe! Edhe kjo histori nuk guxon të krahasohet me atë të Cezarit, Brutit, Edipit dhe Agamemnonit, mbase kjo histori e kështjellës së Universitetit nuk është histori e birësuar dhe, në instancë të fundit, themeluesit e saj nuk ishin vrasës!

Nëse më lejohet, unë po vazhdoj të shkarravis edhe për njerëzit përtej kufirit administrativ të ashtuquajtur shqiptaro-shqiptar, të cilët edhe sot vazhdojnë ta shkruajnë dhe ta lexojnë historinë e familjes mbretërore të Ahmet Zogollit, për ata të cilët nuk kanë të drejtë që atë histori ta bëjnë me paragjykime..., ata që nuk kanë të drejtë që atë mbamendje ta vrasin ashtu si tu teket..., ata që nuk kanë të drejtë që asaj historie tia mbyllin dyert..., ata që nuk kanë të drejtë që historinë e familjes mbretërore të Ahmet Zogollit ta identifikojnë me atë varkën pa timon e pa busulle politike që lundron në detin e trazuar dhe në katrahurën shqiptare..., nuk kanë të drejtë që mbretin e tyre ta konceptojnë si një endacak pa vatan..., nuk kanë të drejtë ta konceptojnë a ta krahasojnë me historinë e Jul Cezarit e të Brutit, të Edipit dhe Lait, mbretit të Tebës..., me historinë e Agamemnonit..., me periudhën e diktaturës së Enverit toptan me këlyshët, kodoshët dhe larvat e tij..., me vrasësit e intelektualëve shqiptarë të asaj kohe, me historinë postkomuniste gjegjësisht me demokracinë shqiptare a me vaktin e pluralizmit politik. Ata nuk kanë të drejtë ta autizojnë apo ta mbyllin në vetvete historinë që i dedikohet figurës mbretërore të familjes së Ahmet Zogollit, pa marrë parasysh se atyre u mungon ajo shenjë nderimi a ajo shenjë e mirënjohjes! Ata nuk kanë të drejtë që historinë e tij ta shpjegojnë duke u bazuar në gojëdhëna..., ata nuk kanë të drejtë që për figurën e tij atdhetare dhe politike të shkruajnë shkrime denoncuese, siç dikur bëhej nga ana e diktaturës së Enver Hoxhës..,. të cilin do ta konceptoj si një vjedhës së arit shqiptar..., si një satrap a tregtar që tregtoi me pronën e vatanit..., atë histori të tij nuk kanë të drejtë ta krahasojnë me atë të tranzicionit, sidomos me topografët e urdhëruar shqiptarë, të cilët shtetit të Greqisë i falën afro 300 kilometra katrorë det Shqipërie!

Tekefundit, e gjithë kjo që shkruhet për një figurë të ndritur shqiptare, nuk bëhet për hatër të historisë së tij, nuk bëhet për nder të tij, por thjesht bëhet për hir të së vërtetës dhe jo për pseudohistorinë..., dhe ata që mëtojnë ta denigrojnë historinë e Mbretit të gjithë shqiptarëve, duhet të dinë se vendi i tij në historinë kombëtare është ekskluziv..., apo është i pazëvendësueshëm në mbamendjen kolektive të shqiptarëve. Kjo histori nuk mund të vritet sidomos nga ata të cilëve edhe u dedikohet. Atyre që e nderojnë kujtimin e mbretit Ahmet Zogolli, sot nuk u intereson se çfarë është drejtshkrimi dhe drejtshqiptimi historik, për ata me rëndësi është që atij drejtshqiptimi historik të mos i shtrembërohet trashëgimia e mendimit filozofik dhe politik.

Sot e kësaj dite edhe pas vdekjes së Ahmet Zogollit dhe të birit të tij Leka Zogut, mëtuesit të fronit mbretëror, do të lakohen gjithfarë historish të paqena, të shtrembëruara dhe aty-këtu edhe gjysmë të vërteta. Gjithsecili historian, kolumnist dhe politikan ka për detyrë që në mënyrë të drejtë dhe shkencore ta shtjellojë historinë e familjes së mbretit Ahmet Zogolli. Ata që e respektojnë historinë e mbretit do të thonë se akuzat që i ngarkohen atij janë tejet të ulëta dhe me kësi shtrembërimesh të fakteve vetëm se ndotet hapësira mediatike dhe ajo historike. Së fundi, sot Shqipëria politike (myslimane, katolike, ortodokse dhe bektashiane) nuk mund të gjykohet pa mbret dhe mbretëri. Rrjedhimisht mbreti Ahmet Zogu nuk ishte as pushtues dhe as diktator i vatanit.

Të vrasësh një njeri do të thotë të marrësh një jetë, të vrasësh një histori do të thotë të fshish  identitetin e një kombi.

Rroftë mbreti dhe mbretëria e arsyes së tij!

----------


## Selim Korbi

Te lumte goja, per mendimet qe dhe!

----------

